# Perchè ti ho tradito?



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

*Perchè ti ho tradito?*

Non perchè mi ha tradito, 
ma perchè l'ho tradito/a.

Non ti ho tradito, scema.
Ho solo incontrato una che mi piaceva.
Volevo farmela e la sorte ha voluto che lei ci stesse.
Volevo provare come era fare sesso con un'altra donna 
che non fossi tu.
Ho fatto questa esperienza.


----------



## Zod (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non perchè mi ha tradito,
> ma perchè l'ho tradito/a.
> 
> Non ti ho tradito, scema.
> ...


Porko!



S*B


----------



## tesla (5 Febbraio 2013)

Vaffanculo!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Porko!
> 
> 
> 
> S*B


EHm...mi sono espresso male...
Io intendevo aprire un 3d in cui tutti si interogassero su a che cosa o come risponderebbero a questa domanda no?
A me fa tanta tenerezza leggere le giustificazioni che si danno i traditi del comportamento del traditore no?
E volevo tentare una via in cui si allargasse l'orizzonte delle solite opzioni no?

Capisci?


----------



## JON (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non perchè mi ha tradito,
> ma perchè l'ho tradito/a.
> 
> Non ti ho tradito, scema.
> ...


Ma ci mancherebbe, guarda che sei libero di fare quello che ti pare. Io poi per la libertà farei qualsiasi cosa.

Però al piacere t'accolli pure i doveri. Responsabilità?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe, guarda che sei libero di fare quello che ti pare. Io poi per la libertà farei qualsiasi cosa.
> 
> Però al piacere t'accolli pure i doveri. Responsabilità?


Cioè tu che risponderesti se dopo aver tradito, lei ti chiedesse: perchè mi hai tradito?

Non è un 3d su di me...cazzo.
E' un 3d su una questione ipotetica, ma inerente al forum no?

Uffi...

Tu che risponderesti?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2013)

*Perchè ti ho tradito?*

Bel 3d Conte...
Penso e rispondo


----------



## Zod (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè tu che risponderesti se dopo aver tradito, lei ti chiedesse: perchè mi hai tradito?
> 
> Non è un 3d su di me...cazzo.
> E' un 3d su una questione ipotetica, ma inerente al forum no?
> ...


" Perchè sono un pezzo di merda e se mi mandi affanculo fai solo bene! Meriti un uomo vero, non una bestia in balia delle sue palle. Se non mi lasci tu me ne vado da solo come ultimo gesto d'amore e di giustizia"

poi vai per i cinquanta...

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> " Perchè sono un pezzo di merda e se mi mandi affanculo fai solo bene! Meriti un uomo vero, non una bestia in balia delle sue palle. Se non mi lasci tu me ne vado da solo come ultimo gesto d'amore e di giustizia"
> 
> poi vai per i cinquanta...
> 
> S*B


Bellissimo il finale...
Stupendo...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> Vaffanculo!


Risposta condivisibile :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Risposta condivisibile :mrgreen:


Tu come traditrice che risponderesti?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ti ho tradito perchè so sta putaniero.


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> EHm...mi sono espresso male...
> Io intendevo aprire un 3d in cui tutti si interogassero su a che cosa o come risponderebbero a questa domanda no?
> A me fa tanta tenerezza leggere le giustificazioni che si danno i traditi del comportamento del traditore no?
> E volevo tentare una via in cui si allargasse l'orizzonte delle solite opzioni no?
> ...


io ho sempre pensato che mio marito volesse solo spassarsela,è lui che si giustifica con altre strionzate...le motivazioni non servono ai traditi,ma ai i traditori per sembrare meno squallidi!!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu come traditrice che risponderesti?


Penso che avrei cose sgradevoli da dire perché tradirei solo se molto innamorata di un altro e questo porterebbe alla fine del rapporto in ogni caso.


----------



## Innominata (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non perchè mi ha tradito,
> ma perchè l'ho tradito/a.
> 
> Non ti ho tradito, scema.
> ...


Non ti ho fatto male, scemo. E' che quando ti ho sentito dire cosi' volevo solo vedere qual e' la famosa faccia di un uomo che riceve un tranvatone negli operosi gioielli. Tu dicendo cio' mi hai dato la sorte di poterlo fare. 
Ho fatto questa esperienza.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> io ho sempre pensato che mio marito volesse solo spassarsela,è lui che si giustifica con altre strionzate...le motivazioni non servono ai traditi,ma ai i traditori per sembrare meno squallidi!!


Bon magari non ha coraggio di dirti.
Senti cara
volevo solo spassarmela un po'.

No?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non ti ho fatto male, scemo. E' che quando ti ho sentito dire cosi' volevo solo vedere qual e' la famosa faccia di un uomo che riceve un tranvatone negli operosi gioielli. Tu dicendo cio' mi hai dato la sorte di poterlo fare.
> Ho fatto questa esperienza.


E n'altra ma siete de coccio eh?
Inno
matta

Smetti l'abito di tradita che è carnevale

Indossa quello di traditrice

Lui ti sgama
e ti chiede troia perchè mi hai tradito?

Tu che rispondi?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che avrei cose sgradevoli da dire perché tradirei solo se molto innamorata di un altro e questo porterebbe alla fine del rapporto in ogni caso.


Bon.
Risposta bella: brava.

TI ho tradito perchè mi sono innamorata di un altro.


----------



## Innominata (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E n'altra ma siete de coccio eh?
> Inno
> matta
> 
> ...


Allora risposi: ti penso troppo. Volevo togliermiti un attimo dalla mente.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Allora risposi: ti penso troppo. Volevo togliermiti un attimo dalla mente.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ti ho tradito perché ho provato un'attrazione che non conoscevo, perché mai mi sono sentita così. Perché quel l'uomo ha visto in me una donna che non conoscevo e quella donna mi é piaciuta. Perché non ho mai sentito minacciata la b
nostra coppia. Era un'esperienza mia che forse, visto la mia totale inesperienza, dovevo fare.
non chiedermi di pentirmene perché non sono pentita, perché senza quella esperienza io non sarei quella che sono. Sarei la donna insicura e invisibile che sono sempre stata.
Purtroppo questa donna non é quella che hai sposato ma tra tornare quella che ero per non perderti ed essere quella che sono ora, scelgo me. Ti vorrei al mio fianco, e ho provato di tutto ma forse non c'é nulla che posso fare. Ma resto qui per ora resto qui...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Allora risposi: ti penso troppo. Volevo togliermiti un attimo dalla mente.


Bellissima pure questa!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## tesla (5 Febbraio 2013)

"Ti ho tradita perchè volevo sentirmi libera, sposata con il mare"





oppure

"Ti ho tradita per punirmi perchè non ti merito"





"Ti ho tradita perchè avevo 5 in geografia e volevo vedere la Sicilia e le sue bellezze"





ma la più probabile è:

"Ti ho tradita perchè per una volta mi sono portata avanti"


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> "Ti ho tradita perchè volevo sentirmi libera, sposata con il mare"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Febbraio 2013)

*Perchè mi hai tradito?*

perchè, ti ho tradito? 


ah, sì....me n'ero dimenticata:mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (5 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perché ridi? Così dissi, così era la verità, tant'è vero che mi credette e ne fu lusingato.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2013)

Risposta A
Perchè tebe mi hai tradito?
Non ti ho tradito. Ho usufruito del mio 10% mio e solo mio. Esattamente come fai tu nel tuo 10%. Vogliamo parlarne?

RispostaB
Perchè tebe mi hai tradito?
Ti ho tradito perchè non ti amo più Perchè non ti scelgo più ogni mattina. Perchè sto scegliendo l'altro e non noi. Si. Ti ho tradito.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> "*Ti ho tradita perchè volevo sentirmi libera, sposata con il mare"
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Perché ridi? Così dissi, così era la verità, tant'è vero che mi credette e ne fu lusingato.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non perchè mi ha tradito,
> ma perchè l'ho tradito/a.
> 
> Non ti ho tradito, scema.
> ...


Non lo so...
perchè mi andava di farlo...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Mica c'è niente da dire eh?
Ad esempio io ad una risposta come questa riderei.

Ad una come quella di farfalla.
L'abbraccerei e le direi: Ok, io ho fatto comunque il possibile.
Ma sarebbe molto dura da capire e da mandare giù.

Mica sai il mondo degli umani è quadrato come lo vedi tu eh?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> perchè mi andava di farlo...


Se mi rispondi così...
Parte na cattana o na man roversa...
E poi ti dico...
Mi stai pigliando per il culo moglie?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica c'è niente da dire eh?
> Ad esempio io ad una risposta come questa riderei.
> 
> Ad una come quella di farfalla.
> ...


Lo so


----------



## lunaiena (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se mi rispondi così...
> Parte na cattana o na man roversa...
> E poi ti dico...
> Mi stai pigliando per il culo moglie?


Bravo....
cosi una ginocchiata nei testicoli non
tr la toglie nessuno


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bravo....
> cosi una ginocchiata nei testicoli non
> tr la toglie nessuno


E allora io ti tiro i capelli...e poi ti giro a 90 e faccio tutto quello che mi pare...
e ti dico hai finito di tradirmi...ora paghi...


----------



## Alessandra (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non perchè mi ha tradito,
> ma perchè l'ho tradito/a.
> 
> Non ti ho tradito, scema.
> ...



Ho tradito l'altro.... con te....


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ho tradito perché ho provato un'attrazione che non conoscevo, perché mai mi sono sentita così. Perché quel l'uomo ha visto in me una donna che non conoscevo e quella donna mi é piaciuta. Perché non ho mai sentito minacciata la
> nostra coppia. Era un'esperienza mia che forse, visto la mia totale inesperienza, dovevo fare.
> non chiedermi di pentirmene perché non sono pentita, perché senza quella esperienza io non sarei quella che sono. Sarei la donna insicura e invisibile che sono sempre stata.
> Purtroppo questa donna non é quella che hai sposato ma tra tornare quella che ero per non perderti ed essere quella che sono ora, scelgo me. Ti vorrei al mio fianco, e ho provato di tutto ma forse non c'é nulla che posso fare. Ma resto qui per ora resto qui...


belle parole,davvero belle...dovrei provare a tradire e a rifilarle a mio marito..:up:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2013)

*Perchè ti ho tradito?*



celafarò ha detto:


> belle parole,davvero belle...dovrei provare a tradire e a rifilarle a mio marito..:up:


Provarw a tradire non ha senso secondo me. Cosa fai esci di casa e cerchi qualcuno? Valuta se forzare una cosa poi ti fará stare meglio.
Le mie parole non penso siano belle penso che verrebbero accolte con un vaffanculo ma in questo momento sono le più sincere che mi verrebbero.


----------



## Daniele (6 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provarw a tradire non ha senso secondo me. Cosa fai esci di casa e cerchi qualcuno? Valuta se forzare una cosa poi ti fará stare meglio.
> Le mie parole non penso siano belle penso che verrebbero accolte con un vaffanculo ma in questo momento sono le più sincere che mi verrebbero.


farfalla, un solo commentino per renderti il pensiero facile, dopo molte menzogne, è meglio non essere totalmente sinceri per evitare del dolore inutile, una risposta come la tua sarebbe un dolore inutile.


----------



## gas (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ho tradito perchè mi sentivo chiuso da te, mi sembrava di vivere l'ombra di una famiglia che ormai non esisteva più
erano anni ormai che non mi ascoltavi
erano anni in cui urlavo il mio stato d'animo cercando di parlarti, ma tu non avevi tempo di ascoltarmi
perchè la tua giornata era dedicata solo a te stessa

tu non sentivi, non ascoltavi, non vedevi, eri egoista

e la tristezza che avevo dentro di me, aveva preso il sopravvento


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè tu che risponderesti se dopo aver tradito, lei ti chiedesse: perchè mi hai tradito?
> 
> Non è un 3d su di me...cazzo.
> E' un 3d su una questione ipotetica, ma inerente al forum no?
> ...


L'avevo capito che non è un thread su di te.

Dipende molto dal momento che attraversa la coppia.

In una coppia che fino al momento del tradimento ha navigato nell'illusione che questo non facesse parte della sua vita, molto probabilmente mentirei nei limiti del possibile nella convinzione di preservare quella stessa coppia che susssisteva fino a quel momento. Una rapporto quindi fondato su di una fittizia sincerità, cioè non in malafede ma in un contesto basato su bozze di promesse sulle quali, diciamocelo pure, si è stati superficiali da entrambe le parti.

Oggi, che so che la sincerità paga, non meglio, ma di più, sarei il più onesto possibile. Ma anche qui c'è una falla, che nasce all'interno del tuo scenario, se la franchezza parrebbe essere la strada migliore devi metterti nei panni della persona che la riceve in quel momento. Perchè, proprio come celafarò, cadrebbe in profonda contaddizione con se stessa e la sua vita.

Capisci che quella franchezza ha un valore che in quel momento gli attribuisce solo chi la propone. Perchè chi la riceve in quel momento non sa che farsene.

Però, c'è da dire che tradimenti e rivelazioni alla fine hanno sempre la loro utilità che cambia a seconda dei momenti. Per questo certe crisi hanno bisogno di spazi e tempi a volte anche molto, troppo, dilatati.


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2013)

ti ho tradito perchè non sono la persona che credevi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> L'avevo capito che non è un thread su di te.
> 
> Dipende molto dal momento che attraversa la coppia.
> 
> ...




standing ovation random, ma sul neretto in particolare


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ti ho tradito perchè non sono la persona che credevi


neanch'io .sono una marionetta







scusate , forse la primavera genovese è ricca di pollini avariati


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> L'avevo capito che non è un thread su di te.
> 
> Dipende molto dal momento che attraversa la coppia.
> 
> ...



In pratica cos'è, un non-sense? Senza contare che "la sincerità paga non meglio/ma di più" è del tutto opinabile già di per sè.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> neanch'io .sono una marionetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amica Gabibba, è già primavera lì in mezzo al basilico?


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> neanch'io .sono una marionetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti ho tradito perchè le donne sono tutte zoccole! tiè!


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2013)

http://it.bing.com/videos/search?q=...0AD06F3A4DE3E20E5D750AD06&first=0&FORM=NVPFVR



ti ho tradito perché lui assomigliava troppo a te e avevo bevuto


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ho tradito perché lui assomigliava troppo a te e avevo bevuto



e non mi ricordo un cazz...ops, niente, beninteso...


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In pratica cos'è, un non-sense? Senza contare che "la sincerità paga non meglio/ma di più" è del tutto opinabile già di per sè.


La franchezza in quel caso non è un valore positivo immediato, anzi può essere traumatica per chi la riceve dato che uno dei pilastri delle sue convinzioni viene meno, ma di certo alla lunga paga di più perchè da la possibilità di guardare avanti. Che si scelga di proseguire o meno.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul neretto in particolare


So anche cosa intendi e, probabilmente, sull'argomento hai, come dire, una certa autorevolezza.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> La franchezza in quel caso non è un valore positivo immediato, anzi può essere traumatica per chi la riceve dato che uno dei pilastri delle sue convinzioni viene meno, ma di certo alla lunga paga di più perchè da la possibilità di guardare avanti. Che si scelga di proseguire o meno.


Ma non è detto proprio che sia un valore positivo, nè per chi da la gioiosa novella nè tentomeno per chi la riceve. Ci sono casi e casi. Gente distrutta che non s'è ripresa più, figli incarogniti andati a puttane (è un modo di dire), matrimoni finiti coi coniugi su lastrico, ecc...ecc...
Non viviamo nel mondo di Barbie e pensare che la sincerità sia un valore SEMPRE e per chiunque è del tutto utopistico (o utopico?).


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non perchè mi ha tradito,
> ma perchè l'ho tradito/a.
> 
> Non ti ho tradito, scema.
> ...


Chissà se i traditori riescono alla fine a diventare così "stitici" e capire che alla fine hanno voluto fare quello che tu hai scritto.
Effettivamente quello che hai scritto evince il tuo modo di gestire i tuoi pensieri in merito, è giusto così, è così.

Soltanto la prima volta però. Dopo quando il/ i tradimenti proseguono e quindi proseguono nascondendo il tutto, diventa altro.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> " Perchè sono un pezzo di merda e se mi mandi affanculo fai solo bene! Meriti un uomo vero, non una bestia in balia delle sue palle. Se non mi lasci tu me ne vado da solo come ultimo gesto d'amore e di giustizia"
> 
> poi vai per i cinquanta...
> 
> S*B


Minchia!!!! ti quoterei a vita!!


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è detto proprio che sia un valore positivo, nè per chi da la gioiosa novella nè tentomeno per chi la riceve. Ci sono casi e casi. Gente distrutta che non s'è ripresa più, figli incarogniti andati a puttane (è un modo di dire), matrimoni finiti coi coniugi su lastrico, ecc...ecc...
> Non viviamo nel mondo di Barbie e pensare che la sincerità sia un valore SEMPRE e per chiunque è del tutto utopistico (o utopico?).


Non lo è nemmeno l'atto di ometterla, perchè ti mantiene in uno stato e in un contesto comunque relativi. Non è detto che siano condizioni ideali, e i figli vanno a puttane in tanti modi all'interno di una famiglia che non si rispetta.

In ogni caso, se rileggi, parlavo proprio di una sincerità relativa ai momenti e alle situazioni.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè, ti ho tradito?
> 
> 
> ah, sì....me n'ero dimenticata:mrgreen:


 Fantastica!!!


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> standing ovation random, ma sul neretto in particolare


c'è del vero ma è anche un buon modo per evadere una responsabilità.
perché siamo sempre lì: se c'è tanta consapevolezza del male che si fa si è particolarmente menefreghisti al momentoin cui si tradisce.
quando è un atto non premeditato ha l'ingenuità che magari può anche ferire l'altro ma anche i presupposti per rimanere un episodio isolato


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è del vero ma è anche un buon modo per evadere una responsabilità.
> perché siamo sempre lì: se c'è tanta consapevolezza del male che si fa si è particolarmente menefreghisti al momentoin cui si tradisce.
> quando è un atto non premeditato ha l'ingenuità che magari può anche ferire l'altro ma anche i presupposti per rimanere un episodio isolato


In realtà l'auspicio era quello della sincerità alla base del rapporto.


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2013)

Saprebbe già la risposta prima di chiedermelo.
Saprebbe che la nostra unione è finita perché un altro alberga nel mio cuore, e non ci sarebbe più niente da fare.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non lo è nemmeno l'atto di ometterla, perchè ti mantiene in uno stato e in un contesto comunque relativi. Non è detto che siano condizioni ideali, e i figli vanno a puttane in tanti modi all'interno di una famiglia che non si rispetta.
> 
> In ogni caso, se rileggi, parlavo proprio di una sincerità relativa ai momenti e alle situazioni.



No, guarda. Con tutta la buona volontà non mi va manco di perdermi in sofismi. Stato e contesto relativo non vuol dire nulla dato che non esistono stati e contesti "assoluti", almeno se parliamo di dinamiche di coppia. Io dico che non sono valori, di per sè, nè l'onestà nè l'omissione, sempre riferiti al tradimento, perchè c'è una varietà di situazioni tale che relativizzare il tutto alla nostra particolare esperienza è come cercare di ammirare il soffitto della cappella sistina dal buco della serratura.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ho tradito perché ho provato un'attrazione che non conoscevo, perché mai mi sono sentita così. Perché quel l'uomo ha visto in me una donna che non conoscevo e quella donna mi é piaciuta. Perché non ho mai sentito minacciata la b
> nostra coppia. Era un'esperienza mia che forse, visto la mia totale inesperienza, dovevo fare.
> non chiedermi di pentirmene perché non sono pentita, perché senza quella esperienza io non sarei quella che sono. Sarei la donna insicura e invisibile che sono sempre stata.
> Purtroppo questa donna non é quella che hai sposato ma tra tornare quella che ero per non perderti ed essere quella che sono ora, scelgo me. Ti vorrei al mio fianco, e ho provato di tutto ma forse non c'é nulla che posso fare. Ma resto qui per ora resto qui...


Non accetterei una risposta del genere, perchè accettarla vorrebbe dire che posso e devo provare un po tutto e tutti ed alla fine conoscermi e scegliere. E questo si deve fare prima di fare determinate promesse che esistono in un rapporto di coppia. Sbagliare una volta e rendersene conto è una situazione, prendersi le proprie responsabilità ed accettarle un'altra. 

Sbagliare una volta non implica non aver avuto una storia di tradimento con momenti in quei momenti che sono stati belli, volevo chiarire questo concetto, credo lapalissiano, altrimenti perchè si tradirebbe?


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ho tradito perché ho provato un'attrazione che non conoscevo, perché mai mi sono sentita così. Perché quel l'uomo ha visto in me una donna che non conoscevo e quella donna mi é piaciuta. Perché non ho mai sentito minacciata la b
> nostra coppia. Era un'esperienza mia che forse, visto la mia totale inesperienza, dovevo fare.
> non chiedermi di pentirmene perché non sono pentita, perché senza quella esperienza io non sarei quella che sono. Sarei la donna insicura e invisibile che sono sempre stata.
> Purtroppo questa donna non é quella che hai sposato ma tra tornare quella che ero per non perderti ed essere quella che sono ora, scelgo me. Ti vorrei al mio fianco, e ho provato di tutto ma forse non c'é nulla che posso fare. Ma resto qui per ora resto qui...




mi è piaciuta.
nonostante stia dall'altra parte...mi è piaciuta davvero...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non accetterei una risposta del genere, perchè accettarla vorrebbe dire che posso e devo provare un po tutto e tutti ed alla fine conoscermi e scegliere. E questo si deve fare prima di fare determinate promesse che esistono in un rapporto di coppia. Sbagliare una volta e rendersene conto è una situazione, prendersi le proprie responsabilità ed accettarle un'altra.
> 
> Sbagliare una volta non implica non aver avuto una storia di tradimento con momenti in quei momenti che sono stati belli, volevo chiarire questo concetto, credo lapalissiano, altrimenti perchè si tradirebbe?


Magari non tutto e tutti. Sicuramente il mio non avere avuto esperienze prima in qualche modo mi ha "fregato".
Direi che con una risposta come quella che ho scritto le mie responsabilità per le prendo eccome, o almeno a me sembra


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> L'avevo capito che non è un thread su di te.
> 
> Dipende molto dal momento che attraversa la coppia.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo post.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2013)

però io non riesco a non leggere il tuo tradimentoallaluce dellasituazione attuale.ricordo che quando sei entrata continuavo a chiederti "qualcosa nel tuo rapporto manca se sei arrivatat a questo".tu mi dicevi di no (ovviamente eri sincera) ma che tuo marito non fosse l'uomo passionale che avresti voluto per me era molto probabile 





farfalla ha detto:


> Magari non tutto e tutti. Sicuramente il mio non avere avuto esperienze prima in qualche modo mi ha "fregato".
> Direi che con una risposta come quella che ho scritto le mie responsabilità per le prendo eccome, o almeno a me sembra


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non lo è nemmeno l'atto di ometterla, perchè ti mantiene in uno stato e in un contesto comunque relativi. Non è detto che siano condizioni ideali, e i figli vanno a puttane in tanti modi all'interno di una famiglia che non si rispetta.
> 
> In ogni caso, se rileggi, parlavo proprio di una sincerità relativa ai momenti e alle situazioni.






​E soprattutto la tua risposta è data ad una domanda del conte, quindi le domande di Joey vanno fuori contesto.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, guarda. Con tutta la buona volontà non mi va manco di perdermi in sofismi. Stato e contesto relativo non vuol dire nulla dato che non esistono satati e contesti "assoluti", almeno se parliamo di dinamiche di coppia. Io dico che non sono valori, di per sè, nè l'onestà nè l'omissione, sempre riferiti al tradimento, perchè c'è una varietà di situazioni tale che relativizzare il tutto alla nostra particolare esperienza è come cercare di ammirare il soffitto della cappella sistina dal buco della serratura.


Ma tu non consideri che in condizioni di omissioni o scarsa sincerità, prima o poi, arrivi al momento in cui non riesci più a tenere il gioco. A patto che il tuo partner non sia un mangia e dormi, o che gli stia bene cosi, la realtà che rischia di rivelarsi potrebbe non piacergli affatto.

A quel punto la verità viene fuori per fortuna, è non su quante scappatelle, ma su chi hai vicino. E che si la verità dell'uno, o che si è fatta l'altro, è un valore nel momento in cui ti permette di scegliere per te e per la famiglia.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/COLOR]​E soprattutto la tua risposta è data ad una domanda del conte, quindi le domande di Joey vanno fuori contesto.


Complimenti davvero. Stavolta mi hai sorpreso.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però io non riesco a non leggere il tuo tradimentoallaluce dellasituazione attuale.ricordo che quando sei entrata continuavo a chiederti "qualcosa nel tuo rapporto manca se sei arrivatat a questo".tu mi dicevi di no (ovviamente eri sincera) *ma che tuo marito non fosse l'uomo passionale che avresti voluto per me era molto probabile*


Probabilmente l'ho capito solo dopo aver vissuto la passione vera. Questo si.


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> L'avevo capito che non è un thread su di te.
> 
> Dipende molto dal momento che attraversa la coppia.
> 
> ...




...quindi, in definitiva, dal tuo ragionamento sembrerebbe non ci fosse via di uscita.
Io penso che la sincerità sia il collante più tenace per la coppia, ma è anche molto rischiosa.
Bisogna che la coppia sia collaudata al massimo, non tutti vogliono sapere la verità perché fa male e dopo bisogna ricostruire dalle macerie.
Non è vero che chi la riceve in quel momento non sa che farsene, in tanti casi è la "condicio sine qua non" senza la quale non si va avanti.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Complimenti davvero. Stavolta mi hai sorpreso.



Spero non sia l'ultima, mi piace quando mi fanno i complimenti.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari non tutto e tutti. Sicuramente il mio non avere avuto esperienze prima in qualche modo mi ha *"fregato".
> *Direi che con una risposta come quella che ho scritto le mie responsabilità per le prendo eccome, o almeno a me sembra


ti avrebbe fregato lo stesso....
da come ne parli no era una cosa da poco...
ti faceva sentire diversa...diversa da come ti faceva sentire lui..perchè era un uomo diverso...
hai tenuto per mano un'altra mano...e stringendola ti sentivi bene.
certo..per me..che beh sono stata nei panni di tuo marito non è molto bello da accettare ma credo sia normale..
ma se metto da parte quel tipo di pensiero riesco a capirti.

nonostante quella mano era calda e ti piaceva strinegrla hai deciso di abbracciare tuo marito, e restare invece di andare.
io la vedo letta così come una prova d'amore.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...quindi, in definitiva, dal tuo ragionamento sembrerebbe non ci fosse via di uscita.
> Io penso che la sincerità sia il collante più tenace per la coppia, ma è anche molto rischiosa.
> Bisogna che la coppia sia collaudata al massimo, non tutti vogliono sapere la verità perché fa male e dopo bisogna ricostruire dalle macerie.
> Non è vero che chi la riceve in quel momento non sa che farsene, in tanti casi è la "condicio sine qua non" senza la quale non si va avanti.


Qui rischiamo di allargare troppo la frittata. In ogni caso le risposte sono proprio nel messaggio che hai quotato.

Tutto parte dalle considerazioni e dagli intenti del conte.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma tu non consideri che in condizioni di omissioni o scarsa sincerità, *prima o poi, arrivi al momento in cui non riesci più a tenere il gioco*. A patto che il tuo partner non sia un mangia e dormi, o che gli stia bene cosi, la realtà che rischia di rivelarsi potrebbe non piacergli affatto.
> 
> A quel punto la verità viene fuori per fortuna, è non su quante scappatelle, ma su chi hai vicino. E che si la verità dell'uno, o che si è fatta l'altro, è un valore nel momento in cui ti permette di scegliere per te e per la famiglia.


Questa è un'altra asserzione tua che non è certo la regola. Anzi, ce ne sono di situazioni andate avanti forever dove il coniuge non sa proprio nulla. Oppure situazioni dove il coniuge, avendo avuto rivelazioni da altri, non fa niente. Il mondo è bello perchè è avariato, caro Jon, e con le dinamiche di coppia gli assiomi c'entrano proprio poco.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti avrebbe fregato lo stesso....
> da come ne parli no era una cosa da poco...
> ti faceva sentire diversa...diversa da come ti faceva sentire lui..perchè era un uomo diverso...
> hai tenuto per mano un'altra mano...e stringendola ti sentivi bene.
> ...


Ho già scritto a farfalla e credo diverse volte che, la ammiro tantissimo per questo, perchè suo marito non sa del suo tradimento, quindi suo marito non può avere quella crescita che si ha quando si è costretti a prendere atto di alcune situazioni, ( sempre che il marito di farfalla abbia bisogno di maturare, in pratica la mia è una supposizione e rimane tale) 

Spero che tanti tradimenti siano evitati con la maturità di chi sa resistere nel tempo a molte situazioni che spesso sembrano essere un'alternativa al proprio star male, e sono sicuro che esistono quelle coppie che maturano nel tempo piano piano stringendosi sempre la mano.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2013)

secondo me jon ha fornito un'inquadratura generale della questione, non vedo assiomi nel suo discorso

il momento prefigurato dal Conte potrebbe non verificarsi mai, stante comunque la scoperta da parte del tradito


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa è un'altra asserzione tua che non è certo la regola. Anzi, ce ne sono di situazioni andate avanti forever dove il coniuge non sa proprio nulla. Oppure situazioni dove il coniuge, avendo avuto rivelazioni da altri, non fa niente. Il mondo è bello perchè è avariato, caro Jon, e con le dinamiche di coppia gli assiomi c'entrano proprio poco.


Questo è vero. Però nel primo caso parliamo di possibili decerebrati e nel secondo di chi comunque ha fatto una scelta.

Meglio il secondo caso, fondato almeno su una realtà.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me jon ha fornito un'inquadratura generale della questione, non vedo assiomi nel suo discorso
> 
> il momento prefigurato dal Conte potrebbe non verificarsi mai, stante comunque la scoperta da parte del tradito


Esatto.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me jon ha fornito un'inquadratura generale della questione, *non vedo assiomi nel suo discorso
> 
> *il momento prefigurato dal Conte potrebbe non verificarsi mai, stante comunque la scoperta da parte del tradito





> Oggi, che so che la sincerità paga, non meglio, ma di più, sarei il più onesto possibile.





> già di per sè.La franchezza in quel caso non è un valore positivo immediato (omissis)  ma di certo alla lunga paga di più perchè da la possibilità di guardare avanti





> Ma tu non consideri che in condizioni di omissioni o scarsa sincerità, prima o poi, arrivi al momento in cui non riesci più a tenere il gioco.


Poi magari ne spunterà pure qualcun'altro.


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Però nel primo caso parliamo di possibili decerebrati e nel secondo di chi comunque ha fatto una scelta.
> 
> Meglio il secondo caso, fondato almeno su una realtà.



però: primo caso: quante volte abbiamo sentito: non posso dire con certezza se ho le corna o no?
spessissimo, direi, io stessa l'ho detto


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Però nel primo caso parliamo di possibili decerebrati e nel secondo di chi comunque ha fatto una scelta.
> 
> Meglio il secondo caso, fondato almeno su una realtà.



A) non è certo detto che siano decerebrati (la moglie di Lothar sarebbe una decerebrata?) e comunque, pure ammettendo che si tratti di minus habens, devo purtroppo informarti che di minus habens ce ne sono non già tanti ma di più ancora (è una realtà, amico) e B) ha fatto una scelta che però non c'entra nulla con la sincerità o meno del partner fedifrago, per il quale sarebbe potuta benissimo andare avanti ad libitum e che probabilmente sarebbe andata avanti ad libitum.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poi magari ne spunterà pure qualcun'altro.



non li considero assiomi, perchè vincolati a particolari condizioni espresse precedentemente


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poi magari ne spunterà pure qualcun'altro.


Tutto imho. E' il caso di specificarlo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa è un'altra asserzione tua che non è certo la regola. Anzi, ce ne sono di situazioni *andate avanti forever *dove il coniuge non sa proprio nulla. Oppure situazioni dove il coniuge, avendo avuto rivelazioni da altri, non fa niente. Il mondo è bello perchè è avariato, caro Jon, e con le dinamiche di coppia gli assiomi c'entrano proprio poco.


ma che genere di matrimonio è dove uno va avanti con una falsa idea dell'altro?


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non li considero assiomi, perchè vincolati a particolari condizioni espresse precedentemente


Una considerazione realmente obiettiva la tua, a prescindere da quello che è stato detto.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non li considero assiomi, perchè vincolati a particolari condizioni espresse precedentemente


Tipo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2013)

riassumendo:

una persona scopre che il suo partner la tradisce e può decidere quale parte della vicenda approfondire, conoscere e sviscerare

solo il fedifrago può aiutarlo in questo, rispondendo alle sue domande

il fedifrago, per come la vedo io, non è tenuto a rispondere incondizionatamente, ma deve essere in grado di dare un feed-back assertivo su quello che ha compiuto


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti avrebbe fregato lo stesso....
> da come ne parli no era una cosa da poco...
> ti faceva sentire diversa...diversa da come ti faceva sentire lui..perchè era un uomo diverso...
> hai tenuto per mano un'altra mano...e stringendola ti sentivi bene.
> ...



Non riesco a vederla come una prova d'amore. E non voglio passare per la vittima. Non lo sono. Potevo scegliere, non l'ho fatto e alla fine non lo sto facendo. Quindi......
Non era una cosa da poco, era un mondo a sè dove io ero me stessa.
Ora sono me stessa sempre e questo ha allontanato mio marito.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Tutto imho. E' il caso di specificarlo.


E' chiaro. Si aveva uno scambio di opinioni che sono, appunto, opinioni. Qui nessuno detta le tavole della legge. Imho non si può leggere, dov'è AnnaBlume quando serve?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che genere di matrimonio è dove uno va avanti con una falsa idea dell'altro?


Questo è ancora un altro discorso.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A) non è certo detto che siano decerebrati (la moglie di Lothar sarebbe una decerebrata?) e comunque, pure ammettendo che si tratti di minus habens, devo purtroppo informarti che di minus habens ce ne sono non già tanti ma di più ancora (è una realtà, amico) e B) ha fatto una scelta che però non c'entra nulla con la sincerità o meno del partner fedifrago, per il quale sarebbe potuta benissimo andare avanti ad libitum e che probabilmente sarebbe andata avanti ad libitum.


E quindi?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E quindi?


E quindi il partner al partner fedifrago non è richiesto alcunchè, nè asserzioni nè nulla. Il concetto di sincerità sparisce, nel breve, medio o lungo periodo e ti dimostra che non è affatto vero che la sincerità paghi a prescindere.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> riassumendo:
> 
> una persona scopre che il suo partner la tradisce e può decidere quale parte della vicenda approfondire, conoscere e sviscerare
> 
> ...


è tenuto a rispondere per quel che serve a far capire se è il caso o meno di rivedere il rapporto sotto alcuni aspetti che hanno portato al tradimento o se è il caso di riprendersi ognuno la propria libertà.

in soldoni se ne parla perché si dovrebbe prendere in considerazione di andare avanti....certo che se parliamo di chi non ha la più pallida idea di rimanere fedele credo che l'unica opzione sia la menzogna.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi il partner al partner fedifrago non è richiesto alcunchè, nè asserzioni nè nulla. Il concetto di sincerità sparisce, nel breve, medio o lungo periodo e ti dimostra che non è affatto vero che la sincerità paghi a prescindere.


Ma scusa, che ho detto di diverso? Se non specificare forme di sincerità in momenti e situazioni diverse.
Ritorna a leggere.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma scusa, che ho detto di diverso? Se non specificare *forme di sincerità in momenti e situazioni diverse.
> *Ritorna a leggere.


Sincerità. Forme di sincerità presuppone che sta benedetta sincerità ci sia e che anzi, dici tu, sia cosa buona e giusta. Io tu dico che non è così. Rileggi tu.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho già scritto a farfalla e credo diverse volte che, la ammiro tantissimo per questo, perchè suo marito non sa del suo tradimento, quindi suo marito non può avere quella crescita che si ha quando si è costretti a prendere atto di alcune situazioni, ( sempre che il marito di farfalla abbia bisogno di maturare, in pratica la mia è una supposizione e rimane tale)
> 
> Spero che tanti tradimenti siano evitati con la maturità di chi sa resistere nel tempo a molte situazioni che spesso sembrano essere un'alternativa al proprio star male, e sono sicuro che esistono quelle coppie che maturano nel tempo piano piano stringendosi sempre la mano.



Ripeto ragazzi che non sono da ammirare
Sarei da ammirare se fossi onesta fino in fondo con lui
Davvero mi imbarazza questa cosa


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sincerità. Forme di sincerità presuppone che sta benedetta sincerità ci sia e che anzi, dici tu, sia cosa buona e giusta. Io tu dico che non è così. Rileggi tu.


Vedo che devo stare più attento a quello che scrivo.

Forme di realtà? Di certo non assiomi. Perchè mi pare di aver espresso un concetto di sincerità impersonale e vario.

Tu dici che la sincerità non esisste? Io dico che la fedetà non esiste.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Vedo che devo stare più attento a quello che scrivo.
> 
> Forme di realtà? Di certo non assiomi. *Perchè mi pare di aver espresso un concetto di sincerità impersonale e vario.
> *
> Tu dici che la sincerità non esisste? Io dico che la fedetà non esiste.



Un "concetto di sincerità impersonale e vario", come scrivi tu, non è una forma di realtà (...) è un assioma, proprio perchè impersonale, ed ancora di più perchè, secondo te, vario, cioè abbraccia un'ampia casistica. Stai più attento, si.
Secondariamente, io non dico che la sincerità non esista, anzi. Io dico che non è affatto vero che paghi a prescindere, anche nel lungo periodo. Tra l'altro non sono neanche d'accordo che non esista la fedeltà, che mi pare un azzardo di affermazione non da poco.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo?



Oggi, che so che la sincerità paga, non meglio, ma di più, sarei il più onesto possibile.



già di per sè.La franchezza in quel caso non è un valore positivo immediato (omissis) ma di certo alla lunga paga di più perchè da la possibilità di guardare avanti



Ma tu non consideri che in condizioni di omissioni o scarsa sincerità, prima o poi, arrivi al momento in cui non riesci più a tenere il gioco.




vedi i rossi

l'ultimo è l'unico su cui ho qualche dubbio, però
perchè si verifichi la seconda parte (non riesci più a tenere il gioco) l'eventuale debolezza del traditore deve essere messa alla prova dalla perseveranza del tradito nel chiedere, indagare, voler sapere


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Oggi, che so che la sincerità paga, non meglio, ma di più, sarei il più onesto possibile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chiara, puttana eva: 

- quell'oggi sta semplicemente ad indicare QUANDO ha scoperto che la sincerità sia un valore positivo a prescindere:

- in quel caso significa che in quel caso particolare la sincerità (che è sempre un valore a prescindere) produce i suoi benefici effetti a lungo termine piuttosto che nell'immediato;

- la terza è la condizione nella quale il valore della sincerità manca e quindi tutto IMMANCABILEMENTE va a rotoli, che poi è, a ben vedere, pure un assioma.

Aiutatemi.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un "concetto di sincerità impersonale e vario", come scrivi tu, non è una forma di realtà (...) è un assioma, proprio perchè impersonale, ed ancora di più perchè, secondo te, vario, cioè abbraccia un'ampia casistica. Stai più attento, si.
> Secondariamente, io non dico che la sincerità non esista, anzi. Io dico che non è affatto vero che paghi a prescindere, anche nel lungo periodo. Tra l'altro non sono neanche d'accordo che non esista la fedeltà, che mi pare un azzardo di affermazione non da poco.


E chi l'ha detto che la sincerità paghi a prescindere.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E chi l'ha detto che la sincerità paghi a prescindere.


ma si è sinceri perché paga?
non credo


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E chi l'ha detto che la sincerità paghi a prescindere.





> *Oggi, che so che la sincerità paga, non meglio, ma di più, sarei il più onesto possibile*.


e



> *già di per sè.La franchezza in quel caso non è un valore positivo immediato (omissis) ma di certo alla lunga paga di più perchè da la possibilità di guardare avanti
> *


e, aggiungo io, stante le forme di realtà, lo saresti sempre, perchè la sincerità paga e, come hai scritto, magari non nell'immediato ma sul lungo periodo. Senza contare che l'hai scritto in ogni dove che senza sincerità prima o poi si viene scoperti e blablabla.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E chi l'ha detto che la sincerità paghi a prescindere.


Scusami JON, so che il mio intervento non porterà a nulla. Ma volevo sottolineare non a te che lo hai capito, che, Joey può destreggiarsi su assiomi e simili, tu riportare esempi seguendo il suo filo non puoi, quindi se mi permetti chiudila. 

Dovrebbe questo far capire che non è Ultimo che non sa ne scrivere ne leggere ma altri, e sono sicuro che almeno JON questa volta mi ha capito. 

Scusami JON  so che sfruttare post di altri per evidenziare non porta a nulla.


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' chiaro. Si aveva uno scambio di opinioni che sono, appunto, opinioni. Qui nessuno detta le tavole della legge. Imho non si può leggere, dov'è AnnaBlume quando serve?


Mi fischiavano le orecchie, eccomi, anzi no, scappo via, oddio è tardi, oddio l'editore! Pessimo, l'editore, ma quanto mi sta sulle palle l'editore e il manoscritto da trascrivere non l'ho finito, mo' la butto in caciara, ah, che soggetti in quegli affreschi? Boh, ero su un forum. Forse era Livio, forse Valerio Massimo, forse Petrarca, boh. Cazzo ops quanto è tardi scappo, mio dio che palle l'editore se riesco a farlo ubriacare a pranzo sono a posto. Mi metto una scollatura così lo distolgo ciao. Katzo è tardi.

Imho. OMPP, ecco.
Ah, il 3D troll. Se ci metto le mani mozzico. 
ciao


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> e, aggiungo io, stante le forme di realtà, lo saresti sempre, perchè la sincerità paga e, come hai scritto, magari non nell'immediato ma sul lungo periodo. Senza contare che l'hai scritto in ogni dove che senza sincerità prima o poi si viene scoperti e blablabla.


Era riferito ad un ipotetico rapporto che si fonda sulla sincerità. A priori, ed è il motivo per cui avvallavo l'intervento di chiara.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami JON, so che il mio intervento non porterà a nulla. Ma volevo sottolineare non a te che lo hai capito, che, Joey può destreggiarsi su assiomi e simili, tu riportare esempi seguendo il suo filo non puoi, quindi se mi permetti chiudila.
> 
> Dovrebbe questo far capire che non è Ultimo che non sa ne scrivere ne leggere ma altri, e sono sicuro che almeno JON questa volta mi ha capito.
> 
> Scusami JON so che sfruttare post di altri per evidenziare non porta a nulla.


Jon stai lontano da J end B che è brutto e cattivo, gioca sporco e vuole metterti nel sacco con i suoi assiomi da capogiro. Stay attento.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Era riferito ad un ipotetico rapporto che si fonda sulla sincerità. A priori, ed è il motivo per cui avvallavo l'intervento di chiara.


Tutti i rapporti, a meno che non siano tra amanti (e pure lì...) si basano sulla sincerità, almeno di base, ovvero alla nascita dello stesso. Che poi si modifichino o si possano modificare col tempo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiara, puttana eva:
> 
> - quell'*oggi *sta semplicemente ad indicare QUANDO ha scoperto che la sincerità sia un valore positivo a prescindere:
> 
> ...



joey, cazzo

per me nel momento in cui la sincerità vale in quel caso particolare, o in/da quel giorno in particolare, sottintendo  che non è più un valore a prescindere
se poi lo vuol far diventare cazzi suoi


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Jon stai lontano da J end B che è brutto e cattivo, gioca sporco e vuole metterti nel sacco con i suoi assiomi da capogiro. Stay attento.



Ma quando mai, mi piace leggervi, soprattutto mi piace come JON cerca in tutte le maniere uno spunto per arrivare non so dove.

E comunque mi piace leggervi a priori, leggo ed imparo.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Mi fischiavano le orecchie, eccomi, anzi no, scappo via, oddio è tardi, oddio l'editore! Pessimo, l'editore, ma quanto mi sta sulle palle l'editore e il manoscritto da trascrivere non l'ho finito, mo' la butto in caciara, ah, che soggetti in quegli affreschi? Boh, ero su un forum. Forse era Livio, forse Valerio Massimo, forse Petrarca, boh. Cazzo ops quanto è tardi scappo, mio dio che palle l'editore se riesco a farlo ubriacare a pranzo sono a posto. Mi metto una scollatura così lo distolgo ciao. Katzo è tardi.
> 
> Imho. OMPP, ecco.
> Ah, il 3D troll. Se ci metto le mani mozzico.
> ciao


Impara a rispettare i 3D ed impara a saper contenere i rosicamenti, in questa maniera prendi due piccioni con una fava.  Detto questo ho finito.


----------



## Lui (6 Febbraio 2013)

spesso la sincerità ti indebita, altro che pagare.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> spesso la sincerità ti indebita, altro che pagare.


minchia...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è tenuto a rispondere *per quel che serve* *a far capire* se è il caso o meno di rivedere il rapporto sotto alcuni aspetti che hanno portato al tradimento o se è il caso di riprendersi ognuno la propria libertà.
> 
> in soldoni se ne parla perché si dovrebbe prendere in considerazione di andare avanti....certo che se parliamo di chi non ha la più pallida idea di rimanere fedele credo che l'unica opzione sia la menzogna.



appunto, è quel che intendevo
ma se il tradito si pone  come colui che ha diritto in quanto parte lesa, comincerà a voler scavare dove non serve, come si legge in molti casi qui

e io questo lo ritengo un errore


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> joey, cazzo
> 
> per me nel momento in cui la sincerità vale in quel caso particolare, o in/da quel giorno in particolare, sottintendo che non è più un valore a prescindere
> *se poi lo vuol far diventare cazzi suoi*


Eh, ma che stiamo a fare qui allora, a smacchiare i giaguari? Senza contare che quel caso specifico, ovvero di rapporto basato nativamente sulla sincerità, rappresenta tipo la stragrande maggioranza dei rapporti amorosi.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Mi fischiavano le orecchie, eccomi, anzi no, scappo via, oddio è tardi, oddio l'editore! Pessimo, l'editore, ma quanto mi sta sulle palle l'editore e il manoscritto da trascrivere non l'ho finito, mo' la butto in caciara, ah, che soggetti in quegli affreschi? Boh, ero su un forum. Forse era Livio, forse Valerio Massimo, forse Petrarca, boh. Cazzo ops quanto è tardi scappo, mio dio che palle l'editore se riesco a farlo ubriacare a pranzo sono a posto. *Mi metto una scollatura così lo distolgo ciao*. Katzo è tardi.
> 
> Imho. OMPP, ecco.
> Ah, il 3D troll. Se ci metto le mani mozzico.
> ciao


Ma se sei scurvata come fai? Che mostri? Vabbè ciao.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> appunto, è quel che intendevo
> ma se il tradito si pone come colui che ha diritto in quanto parte lesa, comincerà a voler scavare dove non serve, come si legge in molti casi qui
> 
> e io questo lo ritengo un errore


certo che è un errore...ma in un contesto dove  si cerca di capire in genere penso lo si possa comprendere , visto che in molti casi egli è spiazzato e confuso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma che stiamo a fare qui allora, a smacchiare i giaguari? Senza contare che quel caso specifico, ovvero di rapporto *basato nativamente sulla sincerità, rappresenta tipo la stragrande maggioranza dei rapporti amorosi*.



ok, allora cavilliamo ulteriormente, così, per amore della discussione.....

siamo sicuri che la stragrande maggioranza dei rapporti amorosi si basi sulla totale sincerità riguardo ogni aspetto della vita?
io no: la totale sincerità secondo me, impedirebbe anche solo di prendersi impegni a lunga gittata


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma che stiamo a fare qui allora, a smacchiare i giaguari? Senza contare che quel caso specifico, ovvero di rapporto basato nativamente sulla sincerità, rappresenta tipo la stragrande maggioranza dei rapporti amorosi.


Tutto nasce dallo scenario proposto dal Conte.

In quel caso, proporsi con quella franchezza, aveva dei risvolti di non poco conto nel momento in cui veniva vomitata.

Quello che devi fare tu, va bene confutare, è partecipare. Altrimenti continuiamo a battere il cinque con Edward mani di forbice.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ok, allora cavilliamo ulteriormente, così, per amore della discussione.....
> 
> siamo sicuri che la stragrande maggioranza dei rapporti amorosi si basi sulla totale sincerità riguardo ogni aspetto della vita?
> io no: la totale sincerità secondo me, impedirebbe anche solo di prendersi impegni a lunga gittata


Bozze di promesse Chiara.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Tutto nasce dallo scenario proposto dal Conte.
> 
> In quel caso, proporsi con quella franchezza, aveva dei risvolti di non poco conto nel momento in cui veniva vomitata.
> 
> Quello che devi fare tu, va bene confutare, è partecipare. Altrimenti continuiamo a battere il cinque con Edward mani di forbice.



Sei un grande.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Tutto nasce dallo scenario proposto dal Conte.
> 
> In quel caso, proporsi con quella franchezza, aveva dei risvolti di non poco conto nel momento in cui veniva vomitata.
> 
> Quello che devi fare tu, va bene confutare, è partecipare. Altrimenti continuiamo a battere il cinque con Edward mani di forbice.


So bene da dove nasce, ed è chiaro che tutto nasce da qualcosa o da una situazione d'ipotesi o meno. E comunque, amico mio, io STO partecipando. Sto dicendo, appunto, che la sincerità non è vero che paga a prescindere o sempre o quant'altro. Ti sto confutando, ma nel farlo ovviamente dico la mia. Mica scrivo sono "no" qualsiasi cosa posti, anzi, sono pure troppo esaustivo. Cosa vuoi sapere d'altro per farti sentire che partecipo?


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei un grande.


Se fossi un grande non starei qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ok, allora cavilliamo ulteriormente, così, per amore della discussione.....
> 
> siamo sicuri che la stragrande maggioranza dei rapporti amorosi si basi sulla totale sincerità riguardo ogni aspetto della vita?
> io no: la totale sincerità secondo me, impedirebbe anche solo di prendersi impegni a lunga gittata


La totale sincerità nel sentimento sicuramente. Totale sincerità nel sentimento E nella fedeltà, ovviamente, che le coppie aperte esistono ma sono una percentuale residualissima della totalità.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> So bene da dove nasce, ed è chiaro che tutto nasce da qualcosa o da una situazione d'ipotesi o meno. E comunque, amico mio, io STO partecipando. Sto dicendo, appunto, che la sincerità non è vero che paga a prescindere o sempre o quant'altro. Ti sto confutando, ma nel farlo ovviamente dico la mia. Mica scrivo sono "no" qualsiasi cosa posti, anzi, sono anche esaustivo.


Partecipare vuol dire dire la tua nel contesto e rischiare di prendere una posizione netta.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Se fossi un grande non starei qui.



Ne sei sicuro? io qualche dubbio lo metterei.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ne sei sicuro? io qualche dubbio lo metterei.


Un altro assioma.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Partecipare vuol dire dire la tua nel contesto e rischiare di prendere una posizione netta.


Ma non esiste nel merito una posizione netta, per me. Dipende da enne fattori. Prendere posizioni NETTE nei rapporti sentimentali è stupido, non esistono mica leggi auree o, appunto, assiomi per i quali in una certa situazione bisogna comportarsi in un dato modo. Specie dopo mezzo post del Conte che propone una situazione molto schematica dove x sgama y che tradisce senza dire null'altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Un altro assioma.


L'assioma di qualche dubbio di Ultimo? Cioè che Ultimo ha sempre qualche dubbio?


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non esiste nel merito una posizione netta, per me. Dipende da enne fattori. Prendere posizioni NETTE nei rapporti sentimentali è stupido, non esistono mica leggi auree o, appunto, assiomi per i quali in una certa situazione bisogna comportarsi in un dato modo. Specie dopo mezzo post del Conte che propone una situazione molto schematica dove x sgama y che tradisce senza dire null'altro.


Ma io ti ho capito. La posizione netta, sempre nel contesto, invece esiste. Il difficile forse è rendere un quadro esaustivo, personale per carità, dove una situazione può rivelarsi più verosimile di quanto si pensi.

Sei abituato a nasconderti per caso? Sempre nello specifico.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma io ti ho capito.* La posizione netta, sempre nel contesto, invece esiste.* Il difficile forse è rendere un quadro esaustivo, personale per carità, dove una situazione può rivelarsi più verosimile di quanto si pensi.
> 
> Sei abituato a nasconderti per caso? Sempre nello specifico.



Nel contesto del Conte la situazione netta è quella della sincerità che tu dici essere quella che paga. Io dico che sia stupida, o meglio, che è stupido prendere posizioni nette sulla base di convinzioni pregresse o di, appunto, assiomi che abbiamo in testa. 
Nello specifico sono un traditore, quindi è ovvio che io non sia sincero. E quindi si, mi nascondo. O meglio, nascondo una parte della mia vita.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Un altro assioma.


E' una considerazione fatta e basata su quello che scrivi. 

Però devo bacchettarti, eh si devo farlo, potevi chiudere il discorso con Joey. Aveva scritto la sua in maniera talmente bella per uscirne indenne. 


PS volevo scrivertelo in privato per non creare polemica, ma forse hai eliminato il privato. Ed io non ho resistito, Mea culpa.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel contesto del Conte la situazione netta è quella della sincerità che tu dici essere quella che paga. Io dico che sia stupida, o meglio, che è stupido prendere posizioni nette sulla base di convinzioni pregresse o di, appunto, assiomi che abbiamo in testa.
> Nello specifico sono un traditore, quindi è ovvio che io non sia sincero. E quindi si, mi nascondo. O meglio, nascondo una parte della mia vita.


Le convinzioni pregresse sono esperienze di vita. Il che significa che le tue saranno pur sempre limitate finchè continuerai a nasconderti nel tentativo di preservare le tue convinzioni. Perchè anche tu ne hai, solo che mi sembri piuttosto mimetico.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Le convinzioni pregresse sono esperienze di vita. Il che significa che le tue saranno pur sempre limitate finchè continuerai a nasconderti nel tentativo di preservare le tue convinzioni. Perchè anche tu ne hai, solo che mi sembri piuttosto mimetico.


Perchè, tu pensi che io non abbia "esperienze di vita"? E poi da cosa mi nasconderei esattamente nel tentativo di preservare blablabla? Cosa dovrei fare, andare da mia moglie e dirle che sono un traditore per vedere se hai ragione tu e non essere "mimetico"? Sei scemo?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Le convinzioni pregresse sono esperienze di vita. Il che significa che le tue saranno pur sempre limitate finchè continuerai a nasconderti nel tentativo di preservare le tue convinzioni. Perchè anche tu ne hai, solo che mi sembri piuttosto mimetico.



E' come quando io scrivo a Joey, Joey tu per sapere se ti piace un termometro nel retto, devi soltanto provarlo. Lui non mi crede! 

Spero riesca a capire almeno quello che tu scrivi in forma perfetta.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' una considerazione fatta e basata su quello che scrivi.
> 
> Però devo bacchettarti, eh si devo farlo, potevi chiudere il discorso con Joey. Aveva scritto la sua in maniera talmente bella per uscirne indenne.
> 
> ...


Uè non cominciamo coi chiacchiericci da comarelle. Scherzo, niente privato, tutto online


----------



## Lui (6 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> minchia...


concetto molto, troppo sintetico, che lascia spazio a diverse interpretazioni.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Uè non cominciamo coi chiacchiericci da comarelle. Scherzo, niente privato, tutto online



:up: Mi stoppo nel pubblico, quello che volevo ottenere l'ho ottenuto, cercando nella mia maniera di aiutarti a chiarire certi concetti. E bhe sono maniere non condivisibili le mie, ma insomma bisogna anche adeguarsi. 

Prometto che non intervengo più.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè, tu pensi che io non abbia "esperienze di vita"? E poi da cosa mi nasconderei esattamente nel tentativo di preservare blablabla? Cosa dovrei fare, andare da mia moglie e dirle che sono un traditore per vedere se hai ragione tu e non essere "mimetico"? Sei scemo?


No, ti consiglio di farti i fatti tuoi.

Sei il primo qui sopra ad avermi dato dello scemo.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Mi stoppo nel pubblico, quello che volevo ottenere l'ho ottenuto, cercando nella mia maniera di aiutarti a chiarire certi concetti. E bhe sono maniere non condivisibili le mie, ma insomma bisogna anche adeguarsi.
> 
> Prometto che non intervengo più.


Guarda che non infastidisci. Anzi.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> No, ti consiglio fatti tuoi.
> 
> Sei il primo qui sopra ad avermi dato dello scemo.


Ah ok. Sono fatti miei. Per lo scemo più che altro ti ho chiesto se lo sei. In ogni caso, amico mio, c'è sempre la prima volta. Non prendertela.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ok. Sono fatti miei. Per lo scemo più che altro ti ho chiesto se lo sei. In ogni caso, amico mio, c'è sempre la prima volta. Non prendertela.


Guarda che se sono qui tutte le rotelle a posto non le ho. Come potrei prendermela per qualcosa che già conosco.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Guarda che se sono qui tutte le rotelle a posto non le ho. Come potrei prendermela per qualcosa che già conosco.



E allora benvenuto nel club.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ok. Sono fatti miei. Per lo scemo più che altro ti ho chiesto se lo sei. In ogni caso, amico mio, c'è sempre la prima volta. Non prendertela.



Spero che tutti leggano dall'inizio il discorso fatto tra te e JON.

Forse daranno più credito a quello che ho sempre asserito, sei totalmente da evitare, Alle persone ti rivolgi in una maniera che definire scurrile è dire poco, ed ogni volta che hai argomenti dove con la tua grammatica vorresti intrattenere e plagiarti nel tuo brodo di stima fasulla, finisce sempre nella solita maniera.

PS. le persone a cui mi riferisco sono Diletta circe etc.

E la grammatica a cui mi riferisco sono i discorsi che hai avuto ora con JON, dove lui in tutte le salse ha cercato una mediazione andandoti incontro e cercando un qualcosa come punto d'incontro. Non c'è riuscito e si è beccato pure scemo.

Bravo Gioacchino.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spero che tutti leggano dall'inizio il discorso fatto tra te e JON.
> 
> Forse daranno più credito a quello che ho sempre asserito, sei totalmente da evitare, Alle persone ti rivolgi in una maniera che definire scurrile è dire poco, ed ogni volta che hai argomenti dove con la tua grammatica vorresti intrattenere e plagiarti nel tuo brodo di stima fasulla, finisce sempre nella solita maniera.
> 
> ...



Sì. Ma tu sei sempre molto obiettivo nei miei riguardi, capisci sempre tutto al volo e soprattutto non sei MAI in malafede nei miei confronti. Grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì. Ma tu sei sempre molto obiettivo nei miei riguardi, capisci sempre tutto al volo e soprattutto non sei MAI in malafede nei miei confronti. Grazie.


Ti sbagli, infatti sono intervenuto almeno due volte, cercando nello scherzo di darti degli spunti per capire, tu come sempre non hai capito.

Io che posso farci se non sottolineare quello che è accaduto? 

E' vero mi stai antipatico, ma stavolta era solo una maniera per dare una mano a JON, purtroppo il mio modo di esprimermi non è quello di JON, ma se tanto mi da tanto, basta leggere la vostra spero, conclusione.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti sbagli, infatti sono intervenuto almeno due volte, cercando nello scherzo di darti degli spunti per capire, tu come sempre non hai capito.
> 
> Io che posso farci se non sottolineare quello che è accaduto?
> 
> *E' vero mi stai antipatico, ma stavolta era solo una maniera per dare una mano a JON*, purtroppo il mio modo di esprimermi non è quello di JON, ma se tanto mi da tanto, basta leggere la vostra spero, conclusione.


Appunto. Perchè devi dare "una mano" a Jon? Non mi pare di aver mangiato nessuno, ed anzi ci si è scritto in maniera piuttosto civile. Tu stavi dando "una mano" a Jon proprio perchè mi vedi come il fumo agli occhi, tanto per dare noia a me, mica per aiutare lui a fare chissà cosa. Essù, almeno sii onesto. Ma se lo fossi non saresti mica tu. Anche perchè DOPO vai cianciando di minchiate di me che ho insultato e blablabla invitando altra gente a leggere quanto fossi cattivo. Tu pensa quanto sei in malafede.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provarw a tradire non ha senso secondo me. Cosa fai esci di casa e cerchi qualcuno? Valuta se forzare una cosa poi ti fará stare meglio.
> Le mie parole non penso siano belle penso che verrebbero accolte con un vaffanculo ma in questo momento sono le più sincere che mi verrebbero.


CI ho pensato stanotte
e mi sono venute in mente le parole di un marito.
Te le riporto, prendile come vuoi, magari sempre con le pinze.

" Conte, voi vi divertite con mia moglie, e vedete in lei la parte migliore, io sono suo marito e mi devo sorbire lei a 360 gradi, e conosco anche il suo lato insicuro e fragile, di bambina smarrita. Io mi devo anche sorbire i suoi momenti no, le sue crisi esistenziali ecc...ecc..ecc...e diremo che le lascio tutti questi giochetti, purchè lei stia bene anche con me. Perchè io non voglio perderla. Voi avete il personaggio, io la persona!"


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto. Perchè devi dare "una mano" a Jon? Non mi pare di aver mangiato nessuno, ed anzi ci si è scritto in maniera piuttosto civile. Tu stavi dando "una mano" a Jon perchè proprio perchè mi vedi come il fumo agli occhi, tanto per dare noia a me, mica per aiutare lui a fare chissà cosa. Essù, almeno sii onesto. Ma se lo fossi non saresti mica tu. Anche perchè DOPO vai cianciando di minchiate di me che ho insultato e blablabla invitando altra gente a leggere quanto fossi cattivo. Tu pensa quanto sei in malafede.



Ho scritto che eri fuori contesto, ti ho fatto capire che JON diceva altro e lo diceva traendo spunto dal tema del 3D,
JON ha anche scritto che avevo detto una cosa giusta, bastava tu Joey che prendessi atto di ciò ed evitavi di continuare un discorso dove JON cercava di darti risposte seguendo il tuo filo logico di pensieri, lo ha fatto ed io nuovamente ho ripreso JON, e tu nuovamente hai continuato ad andare avanti, dandogli pure dello scemo, e non una volta ma due.

Però se non vai indietro nelle pagine e cerchi di inquadrare il discorso che andrai a leggere, nella maniera giusta e non in quella che hai cercato di far valere, ti renderai conto di quello che ti sto scrivendo.


PS questa è una stoccata, non riuscirai a capire se torni indietro a leggere, d'altronde non saresti Gioacchino altrimenti.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho scritto che eri fuori contesto, ti ho fatto capire che JON diceva altro e lo diceva traendo spunto dal tema del 3D,
> JON ha anche scritto che avevo detto una cosa giusta, bastava tu Joey che prendessi atto di ciò ed evitavi di continuare un discorso dove JON cercava di darti risposte seguendo il tuo filo logico di pensieri, lo ha fatto ed io nuovamente ho ripreso JON, e tu nuovamente hai continuato ad andare avanti, dandogli pure dello scemo, e non una volta ma due.
> 
> Però se non vai indietro nelle pagine e cerchi di inquadrare il discorso che andrai a leggere, nella maniera giusta e non in quella che hai cercato di far valere, ti renderai conto di quello che ti sto scrivendo.
> ...



Ma quale stoccata Ultimo, tu sei una stocco senza punta. Basta dai. Hai ragione, come al solito sono cattivo, sono anche andato "fuori tema" (manco alle medie), insulto e maltratto e sono dannoso per tutti e tutte. Bene, mi va benissimo. Bravo me. Ciao. Anzi: ciao ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho già scritto a farfalla e credo diverse volte che, la ammiro tantissimo per questo, perchè suo marito non sa del suo tradimento, quindi suo marito non può avere quella crescita che si ha quando si è costretti a prendere atto di alcune situazioni, ( sempre che il marito di farfalla abbia bisogno di maturare, in pratica la mia è una supposizione e rimane tale)
> 
> Spero che tanti tradimenti siano evitati con la maturità di chi sa resistere nel tempo a molte situazioni che spesso sembrano essere un'alternativa al proprio star male, e sono sicuro che esistono quelle coppie che maturano nel tempo piano piano stringendosi sempre la mano.


Però...c'è una cosa di te che ha colpito moltissimo mia moglie.
Tu hai detto che la prima cosa a cui hai rivolto lo sguardo
è stato il suo dispiacere per averti fatto quella cosa.
E secondo me è lì che ti sei salvato.
Da cui mia moglie ha detto...
Ultimo è Salvo...

Ok...d'ora in poi ti chiamerò Salvo in Saldo.
Che d'Acquisto è n'altra roba.:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che genere di matrimonio è dove uno va avanti con una falsa idea dell'altro?


Genere Neutro.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però...c'è una cosa di te che ha colpito moltissimo mia moglie.
> Tu hai detto che la prima cosa a cui hai rivolto lo sguardo
> è stato il suo dispiacere per averti fatto quella cosa.
> E secondo me è lì che ti sei salvato.
> ...



Conferma a tua moglie il tutto, dille se non legge, che quando mi venne detto del tradimento, me ne fregai di me, me ne fregai di tutti e di tutto! ero talmente sicuro dentro, dell'amore di mia moglie che sapevo a priori quanto lei potesse stare male avendomi tradito. 

Era un dolore nel dolore. Dove l'unica soluzione era parlarne parlarne per far uscire prima lei da quel tunnel che la portò al tradimento, e dopo me. 

Ma riporto una frase che tu hai scritto in evidenza," ognuno sa la storia sua e quello che c'è dietro.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

Lui...
Hai ragione 
Infatti le persone, secondo me, diventano sincere, quando hanno in tasca il denaro per poter pagare il prezzo della loro sincerità.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale stoccata Ultimo, tu sei una stocco senza punta. Basta dai. Hai ragione, come al solito sono cattivo, sono anche andato "fuori tema" (manco alle medie), insulto e maltratto e sono dannoso per tutti e tutte. Bene, mi va benissimo. Bravo me. Ciao. Anzi: ciao ciao.


Ecco questo è stato lo stesso risvolto in termini di chiusura priciso priciso a quello di JON, non leggi e se leggi t'incazzi, e se scrivi scrivi cazzate, che altro c'è da dire? Abbiamo avuto nell'arco di poche ore due esempi simili di quello che vuol dire cercare di avere un dialogo con te.

Ora si che puoi prendere spunto da un mio non dialogo, perchè scrivendo cerco solo la polemica, sempre evidenziando ciò che alla fine tu sei e fai.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> CI ho pensato stanotte
> e mi sono venute in mente le parole di un marito.
> Te le riporto, prendile come vuoi, magari sempre con le pinze.
> 
> " Conte, voi vi divertite con mia moglie, e vedete in lei la parte migliore, io sono suo marito e mi devo sorbire lei a 360 gradi, e conosco anche il suo lato insicuro e fragile, di bambina smarrita. Io mi devo anche sorbire i suoi momenti no, le sue crisi esistenziali ecc...ecc..ecc...e diremo che le lascio tutti questi giochetti, purchè lei stia bene anche con me. Perchè io non voglio perderla. Voi avete il personaggio, io la persona!"


non era mio marito
Purtroppo o per fortuna ne sono sicura
Peraltro, devo dire che chi si subisce le mie paturnie non è lui.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non era mio marito
> Purtroppo o per fortuna ne sono sicura
> Peraltro, devo dire che chi si subisce le mie paturnie non è lui.


Beh lo so che non era tuo marito...
Mica lo conosco eh?

Si era ad una cena e qualcuno aveva fatto degli apprezzamenti su questa moglie nel suo ambito lavorativo...

E lui sosteneva che al lavoro era un personaggio, in casa un'altro.

Era per dirti, ed è una riflessione su tutti gli amanti, che bene o male quell'uomo che è stato tuo amante, si è preso la parte più leggera e scevra di responsabilità di te.
Tuo marito ha tutto un' altro spessore e ruolo.

Forse lui ti vede in un modo, perchè siete cresciuti assieme.
Lui era od è l'uomo per te.
E tu per lui sei la donna.

Vedi io a 45 anni, non posso ancora dire: la tale è la donna.
Posso dire questo è l'insieme indeterminato ( perchè è un sistema aperto) delle donne della mia vita.

Dato il mio eogcentrismo, concepisco il mio sistema affettivo, come un sistema solare, dove io sono il sole, e loro i pianeti.

Non esiste nessuna donna, di cui io possa dire, orbito io attorno alla sua esistenza.

Il sistema è così balengo, per cui, se dico a ciascuna, sono stato fedele a te, ne consegue che tutte le altre sono state tradite. 

Ma appunto l'astronomia insegna che l'universo cambia sempre a seconda del punto in cui ci mettiamo ad osservare no?


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2013)

niente è più netto dell'affermazione che sia stupido prendere posizioni nette





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel contesto del Conte la situazione netta è quella della sincerità che tu dici essere quella che paga. Io dico che sia stupida, o meglio, che è stupido prendere posizioni nette sulla base di convinzioni pregresse o di, appunto, assiomi che abbiamo in testa.
> Nello specifico sono un traditore, quindi è ovvio che io non sia sincero. E quindi si, mi nascondo. O meglio, nascondo una parte della mia vita.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh lo so che non era tuo marito...
> Mica lo conosco eh?
> 
> Si era ad una cena e qualcuno aveva fatto degli apprezzamenti su questa moglie nel suo ambito lavorativo...
> ...


Su questo siamo d'accordissimo
Quante volte ho detto che io e quell'uomo non avremmo mai potuto vivere insieme..


----------



## tesla (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui...
> Hai ragione
> Infatti le persone, secondo me, diventano sincere, quando hanno in tasca il denaro per poter pagare il prezzo della loro sincerità.


bellissima frase che non posso approvare purtroppo.


io credo che la sincerità nella confessione di un tradimento paghi, ma se fossi io la tradita (ora, in questo momento) vorrei una pietosa bugia, se la nostra storia prosegue.
nel senso, hai scoperto che mi ami, che vuoi stare con me e rimetterti in gioco, hai sbagliato a tradirmi e lo riconosci quindi per favore non mi raccontare TUTTO, voglio delle bugie che mi rassicurino e mi permettano di ricostruirmi.
se invece te ne vuoi andare per la tua strada allora raccontami pure tutta la verità, mi aiuterà a distruggere la mia illusione.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> niente è più netto dell'affermazione che sia stupido prendere posizioni nette


Embè vedi che poi mi dicono che non prendo posizioni? Brava.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui...
> Hai ragione
> Infatti le persone, secondo me, diventano sincere, quando hanno in tasca il denaro per poter pagare il prezzo della loro sincerità.


Oppure quando intendono pagare senza applicarsi uno sconto, in modo da tenersi qualche soldo in tasca. Perchè tirarli fuori tutti... tira il culo (ops).


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> bellissima frase che non posso approvare purtroppo.
> 
> 
> io credo che la sincerità nella confessione di un tradimento paghi, ma se fossi io la tradita (ora, in questo momento) vorrei una pietosa bugia, se la nostra storia prosegue.
> ...


Beh questo è il senso anche in cui io so mentire.
Vedi quante volte ad esempio nel matrimonio, sono lì, l'ira sta salendo da dentro, se avessi un ascia ti farei a fette, e invece mandi giù, la guardi le rispondi con un sorriso e le dici, dai non fa nulla...

Poi scendi al bar...trovi l'amico.
Ti guarda e ti dice...guai con la dona?

Si...
Dai bevemo un giosso che se sfoghemo...
E lì si si vomita il rospo...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oppure quando intendono pagare senza applicarsi uno sconto, in modo da tenersi qualche soldo in tasca. Perchè tirarli fuori tutti... tira il culo (ops).


Pì che altro...
E' la donna che si sente
tirata per il peli della figa no?

Ma è anche quella maniera di confessarse ( femminile a volte) che fa tanto incanare i miei fraticelli...

Padre si è vero ho peccato,
ma è colpa dell'altro che mi ha fatto questo e quest'altro no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pì che altro...
> E' la donna che si sente
> tirata per il peli della figa no?
> 
> ...


non ne farei una questione di sesso. Tira il culo a tutti, secondo me. Ma c'è chi paga il prezzo pieno... chi pensa non ne valga la pena, per una ragione o per l'altra.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ne farei una questione di sesso. Tira il culo a tutti, secondo me. Ma c'è chi paga il prezzo pieno... chi pensa non ne valga la pena, per una ragione o per l'altra.


Ma ci sono anche quelli che pagano
con denari falsi....

No?


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Embè vedi che poi mi dicono che non prendo posizioni? Brava.


rimane il problema che ti dai dello stupido


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ci sono anche quelli che pagano
> con denari falsi....
> 
> No?


come no. Il mondo è sempre dei più furbi, no?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come no. Il mondo è sempre dei più furbi, no?


Il mondo è di chi sa prenderselo!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> rimane il problema che ti dai dello stupido



Io mica ho detto che è stupido prendere posizione netta tout-court sempre. Io ho scritto che è stupido prendere posizioni nette preconcette in questioni amorose. E' diverso, Minni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mondo è di chi sa prenderselo!


mah. Io credo che le grandi gioie della vita non arrivino da quello che abbiamo preso, ma da quello che ci hanno regalato. Ognuno fa i conti a modo suo.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah. Io credo che le grandi gioie della vita non arrivino da quello che abbiamo preso, ma da quello che ci hanno regalato. Ognuno fa i conti a modo suo.


hai ragione.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Io credo che le più grandi gioie della vita vengono più che altro da quello che abbiamo regalato senza aspettarci nulla in cambio.


----------



## Innominata (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma tu non consideri che in condizioni di omissioni o scarsa sincerità, prima o poi, arrivi al momento in cui non riesci più a tenere il gioco. A patto che il tuo partner non sia un mangia e dormi, o che gli stia bene cosi, la realtà che rischia di rivelarsi potrebbe non piacergli affatto.
> 
> A quel punto la verità viene fuori per fortuna, è non su quante scappatelle, ma su chi hai vicino. E che si la verità dell'uno, o che si è fatta l'altro, è un valore nel momento in cui ti permette di scegliere per te e per la famiglia.


Ti quoto qui perché mi sa che hai già avuto il tuo bel bottino di gemme verdi:up:...Vorrei aggiungere, a me dà molto fastidio, perché mi sembra una forzatura "sentimentalmente demagogica" e opportunista, il fatto di tacere "perché quello spazio è solo mio". E no, se quello spazio ingloba comunque uno spazio comune che è quello della coppia, è la manipolazione personale e autoriferita di un patto, senza che l'altro lo sappia; di fatto tu ti stai prendendo anche lo spazio del tradito, glielo modifichi a sua insaputa, gli togli la possibilità di vedere non solo parte della tua identità, ma della SUA, soprattutto la sua rispetto a te e a se stesso. Privi il tradito di elementi della SUA vita per cui potrebbe decidere altrimenti. Nella menzogna all'interno dei tradimenti io vedo questo scippo.


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui...
> Hai ragione
> Infatti le persone, secondo me, diventano sincere, quando hanno in tasca il denaro per poter pagare il prezzo della loro sincerità.



o pensano di averlo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provarw a tradire non ha senso secondo me. Cosa fai esci di casa e cerchi qualcuno? Valuta se forzare una cosa poi ti fará stare meglio.
> Le mie parole non penso siano belle penso che verrebbero accolte con un vaffanculo ma in questo momento *sono le più sincere *che mi verrebbero.


A me piacerebbero. Almeno sono sincere e contengono un impegno di riprovarci. Molto peggio è "perché sono fatti miei".


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mica ho detto che è stupido prendere posizione netta tout-court sempre. Io ho scritto che è stupido prendere posizioni nette preconcette in questioni amorose. E' diverso, Minni.


ah sì? 
solo nelle questioni amorose occorre maggiore elasticità?comunque ora parlavamo di questioni amorose e su questo hai preso posizione.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io credo che le più grandi gioie della vita vengono più che altro da quello che abbiamo regalato senza aspettarci nulla in cambio.


Bello.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah sì?
> solo nelle questioni amorose occorre maggiore elasticità?comunque ora parlavamo di questioni amorose e su questo hai preso posizione.


Vuol dire Minni che i sentimenti non si quadrano. Non sono logica, nè assiomi, nè teoremi. Non sono soggetti alle leggi della fisica termodinamica. Quindi si, ci vuol un minimo di elasticità. In altri contesti non è sempre così. E comunque si, ho preso posizione nel dire che prendere posizioni nette e preconcette in amore è stupido, ma questo, secondo il mio ragionamento, non fa comunque di me uno stupido. Poi oh, se vuoi che dica che io sia stupido, ok, sono uno stupido. Che ci vuole.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> bellissima frase che non posso approvare purtroppo.
> 
> 
> io credo che la sincerità nella confessione di un tradimento paghi, ma se fossi io la tradita (ora, in questo momento) vorrei una pietosa bugia, se la nostra storia prosegue.
> ...





Mi spieghi il perchè Tesla, se ti va, per piacere.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> rimane il problema che ti dai dello stupido


Cacchio, stavolta sei stata chiara, per lui, io avevo capito. :smile:


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non perchè mi ha tradito,
> ma perchè l'ho tradito/a.
> 
> Non ti ho tradito, scema.
> ...


ho tradito perchè sono incapace di chiedere aiuto
ho tradito perchè sono stato educato a bastarmi sempre e comunque
ho tradito perchè non so dire "ho bisogno"
ho tradito perchè ho sempre pensato di non essere mai degno di niente
ho tradito perchè non so correggere le tendenze della coppia
ho tradito perchè ho paura di sentirmi sminuito se anche io evidenzio talune mi esigenze
ho tradito perchè pensavo di poter tollerare qualsiasi pressione.

ero questa persona, in parte penso di esserlo ancora e di non riuscire a diventare una persona completamente diversa. ci provo, mi analizzo, investo su me stesso, ma alla fine torno sempre la... 


bastaro dentro


----------



## Lui (6 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> spesso la sincerità ti indebita, altro che pagare.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui...
> Hai ragione
> Infatti le persone, secondo me, diventano sincere, quando hanno in tasca il denaro per poter pagare il prezzo della loro sincerità.


tutte ad applaudire al conte per ciò che ha detto; ma sono io che ho detto. Illo ha interpretato.
e lui che si prende anche i meriti. sto STRONZONE.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2013)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ho tradito perchè sono incapace di chiedere aiuto
> ho tradito perchè sono stato educato a bastarmi sempre e comunque
> ho tradito perchè non so dire "ho bisogno"
> ho tradito perchè ho sempre pensato di non essere mai degno di niente
> ...


Ciao BD.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2013)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ho tradito perchè sono incapace di chiedere aiuto
> ho tradito perchè sono stato educato a bastarmi sempre e comunque
> ho tradito perchè non so dire "ho bisogno"
> ho tradito perchè ho sempre pensato di non essere mai degno di niente
> ...



come sempre è un piacere leggerti:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tutte ad applaudire al conte per ciò che ha detto; ma sono io che ho detto. Illo ha interpretato.
> e lui che si prende anche i meriti. sto STRONZONE.


Il conte è subdolo no?
Intortatore
Falso
Sempre in malafede...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ti ho tradito, scema.
> Ho fatto questa esperienza.


Capita a volte di ritrovarsi a pensare a quanto le idee possano essere ingabbiate dalla forma delle parole.
E sulla scena appare un vecchio pazzo, un tempo re, che trasporta a fatica il cadavere della figlia che un tempo amava più di tutte, poi ha disprezzato ed allontanato, ed infine è ritornato ad amare quando il suo cuore non batte già più.
E tutti siamo un po' come lui, a ben vedere, quando indossiamo una maschera da scienziato incanutito e spettinato, che, col gessetto bianco in mano, scrive formule iperlegate sul recto della lavagna nera, mentre sul verso, con la bomboletta spay dorata spruzza a caratteri cubitali "IO&TE 3MSC".
Idee e solo idee si orientano con bussole sempre troppo imprecise tra le parole che, come flutti d'un mare pacioso e terribile, nascondono le secche che nessun faro d'altura vien mai a segnalare.
La vanità d'una gara d'affetto tra pari è persa in partenza quando non si voglia essere i ruffiani d'una piaggeria senile e incontimente, così come il modus ponens nulla può contro i denti bianchissimi che un sorriso rivolto a te usa per folgorarti dall'ombra dell'arco in pietra di un palazzo di cui non t'eri mai accorto.
Nessuno venga poi a dire che era ebbro dopo un wakamezake party, perchè egli sarebbe un controsenso più fisiologico che temporale, giacchè non c'è ragione d'entrare in un postribolo solo per chiedere come fare ad uscirne.
"Sì, sì" urlerà qualcuno da fuori, "Finalmente è arrivato il giorno che l'umanità aveva atteso così a lungo!" e tu dentro al tuo sarcofago comincerai mordicchiare le bende di lino per fuggire ed andare a vedere di cosa sta gaudendo il virile che strepita e nacchereggia, ma non puoi, giacchè la fede al dito ti ha imbalsamato da tempo, e credi di perderti chissà quale industriosa dimostrazione di arte amatoria in cui mille prestidigitatori fallici si pigmentano di carminio le culottes prima di tagliare la testa alle loro prosperose assistenti, partendo dalle natiche gialle come pesche sciroppate e due volte più appiccicose.
Invece son essi dei frombolieri di bassa lega che vendono scope già rovesciate da poggiare accanto all'uscio per lenire i timori stregoneschi o acqualioli ebbri e rubicondi che si infilano nelle porte sbagliate di case già provviste d'acqua corrente.
Tu non conosci, e cogli, come l'induzione di una potente calamita sui tuoi testicoli d'ematite, uno stress indurente e attanagliante che t'incapronisce e t'arriccia le mucose rosate, con tanta desiderosità che, novello Prometeo moderno, ti ricuci con lenza da pesca i tocchi di carne squarciatisi nella frenesia e vai sgattaiolando fuori trascinando gli intestini srotolati a mo' di coda guizzante e umida.
C'è una donna davanti a te, "Invenit calvus forte in trivio pectinem..." dice un passante che ti vede mentre la lappi con la lingua e con altre amenità retrattili, ma non capisci neppure quello che dice, e lui torna a scrivere favole mentre tu grattuggi la schiena all'amica con uno struscio che condivide un po' di microbi giacobini fra voi.
Apri poi gli occhi, "Allora era tutta un'illusione, il sogno dopo una peperonata a mezzanotte?", "Sì" Risponde tua moglie, che passeggia a fianco te, mano nella mano.
Sorridi e sei contento, per un attimo almeno.
Poi scorgi sul bordo della strada un uomo accucciato, con la testa bassa prende grosse manate delle proprie feci e se le schiaffeggia in bocca con foga.
Tu sgrani gli occhi, tasti nelle tue tasche e trovi un cucchiaio di legno per rimestare la polenta.
Vai vicino a lui per daglielo, ma lui non se ne accorge.
Allora gli tocchi una spalla per richiamare la sua attenzione, lui gira la testa, diventa di vetro e si sbriciola.
Cerchi di raccolgierne i frammenti ma non ci riesci, ti guardi le mani e vedi che non ci sono più.
Ti spaventi e vuoi urlare ma ti esce il verso di una gallina.
Volti la testa verso tua moglie che si è trasformata in uno specchio, ma è tutto nero, perchè non hai più gli occhi.
Allora cominci a sbattere le ali e ti ritrovi in fondo al mare, lo sai perchè è salato.
Affondi velocemente, menomale che è sera.
"Ma allora questo era il sogno, non quello di prima!", pensi seduto sul letto, tutto sudato, mentre il cuore corre come una motosega.
Sei solo nel letto però.

Qualcosa deve essere andato storto.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Capita a volte di ritrovarsi a pensare a quanto le idee possano essere ingabbiate dalla forma delle parole.
> E sulla scena appare un vecchio pazzo, un tempo re, che trasporta a fatica il cadavere della figlia che un tempo amava più di tutte, poi ha disprezzato ed allontanato, ed infine è ritornato ad amare quando il suo cuore non batte già più.
> E tutti siamo un po' come lui, a ben vedere, quando indossiamo una maschera da scienziato incanutito e spettinato, che, col gessetto bianco in mano, scrive formule iperlegate sul recto della lavagna nera, mentre sul verso, con la bomboletta spay dorata spruzza a caratteri cubitali "IO&TE 3MSC".
> Idee e solo idee si orientano con bussole sempre troppo imprecise tra le parole che, come flutti d'un mare pacioso e terribile, nascondono le secche che nessun faro d'altura vien mai a segnalare.
> ...


come....come...come....una....mo...to...se...gaaaaaaaa?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Bellissimo rabarbaro...


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ti quoto qui perché mi sa che hai già avuto il tuo bel bottino di gemme verdi:up:...Vorrei aggiungere, a me dà molto fastidio, perché mi sembra una forzatura "sentimentalmente demagogica" e opportunista, il fatto di tacere "perché quello spazio è solo mio". E no, se quello spazio ingloba comunque uno spazio comune che è quello della coppia, è la manipolazione personale e autoriferita di un patto, senza che l'altro lo sappia; di fatto tu ti stai prendendo anche lo spazio del tradito, glielo modifichi a sua insaputa, gli togli la possibilità di vedere non solo parte della tua identità, ma della SUA, soprattutto la sua rispetto a te e a se stesso. Privi il tradito di elementi della SUA vita per cui potrebbe decidere altrimenti. Nella menzogna all'interno dei tradimenti io vedo questo scippo.


quoto, ma non posso regalarti uno smeraldo


----------



## tesla (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Mi spieghi il perchè Tesla, se ti va, per piacere.




troppa verità non sarei in grado di sopportarla, credo che nessuno lo sarebbe.
c'è un punto in cui, secondo me, ti si spezza il cuore se sei innamorato.
ti si spezza in senso reale intendo. 
io ho avuto degli attimi in cui mi sono sentita sopraffatta da un tale dolore, conoscendo solo una percentuale minima delle cose, che non oso immaginare cosa sarebbe successo se avessi saputo tutto.
e il traditore sa, percepisce esattamente e istintivamente fin dove può arrivare e come ammorbidire il tutto.
per conto mio per un attimo li coglie la sensazione di vertigine di quanti si sporgono nel vuoto e vengono sopraffatti dalla paura. 
questa paura dà loro la misura di quello che possono dire, per non distruggere chi hanno davanti.
o loro stessi.

e tornando a quello che vorrei sapere: se la persona che ho davanti la voglio nella mia vita perchè la amo e lei mi ama, non voglio sapere tutte le nefandezze che ha fatto, il perchè e il percome.
rischierei di bruciare per sempre l'illusione del nostro amore.
se invece se ne deve andare dalla mia vita, allora meglio odiarla e sapere tutto, per dar fuoco alle polveri.


----------



## devastata (6 Febbraio 2013)

''questa paura dà loro la misura di quello che possono dire, per non distruggere chi hanno davanti,
o loro stessi''

Comincio a rassegnarmi al 'non sapere quasi niente' indipendentemente da come finirà.

Sarà casuale o meno ma ora sta parecchio male, sensi di colpa, ansia o nostalgia?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> ''questa paura dà loro la misura di quello che possono dire, per non distruggere chi hanno davanti,
> o loro stessi''
> 
> Comincio a rassegnarmi al 'non sapere quasi niente' indipendentemente da come finirà.
> ...


Se uno tradisce per stare bene quando viene scoperto è naturale che stia male.


----------



## Innominata (6 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Capita a volte di ritrovarsi a pensare a quanto le idee possano essere ingabbiate dalla forma delle parole.
> E sulla scena appare un vecchio pazzo, un tempo re, che trasporta a fatica il cadavere della figlia che un tempo amava più di tutte, poi ha disprezzato ed allontanato, ed infine è ritornato ad amare quando il suo cuore non batte già più.
> E tutti siamo un po' come lui, a ben vedere, quando indossiamo una maschera da scienziato incanutito e spettinato, che, col gessetto bianco in mano, scrive formule iperlegate sul recto della lavagna nera, mentre sul verso, con la bomboletta spay dorata spruzza a caratteri cubitali "IO&TE 3MSC".
> Idee e solo idee si orientano con bussole sempre troppo imprecise tra le parole che, come flutti d'un mare pacioso e terribile, nascondono le secche che nessun faro d'altura vien mai a segnalare.
> ...


Questo scritto sembra veramente della materia di cui sono fatti i sogni (cit. ...) , eppure ti avvinghia con la sua terragna verità. Mi basterà per molto, grazie Rabarbaro, e con questa a metà tra il serio e il faceto, l'ilare e il pensieroso, vado a nanna che ieri ho fatto nottata.


----------



## tommy (6 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> troppa verità non sarei in grado di sopportarla, credo che nessuno lo sarebbe.
> *c'è un punto in cui, secondo me, ti si spezza il cuore se sei innamorato.*
> ti si spezza in senso reale intendo.
> io ho avuto degli attimi in cui mi sono sentita sopraffatta da un tale dolore, conoscendo solo una percentuale minima delle cose, che non oso immaginare cosa sarebbe successo se avessi saputo tutto.
> ...


quanto di piu vero scritto in *rosso* non esiste.. ho saputo alcune cose, cose che ovviamente lei non sa, che forse non le dirò mai perchè potrei andare oltre e sapere anche cose che possono essere come quelle scritte in *giallo.*
Daltronde se ci fosse presa di posizione da parte mia potrei decidere di non accettare il torto e cominciare a odiare. In tal caso meglio il *blu*. Perchè sapere le cose in rosso e rimanere comunque innamorati non avendo più la persona al tuo fianco, veramente e dico veramente *ti spezza il cuore.*


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> L'avevo capito che non è un thread su di te.
> 
> Dipende molto dal momento che attraversa la coppia.
> 
> ...


Permettimi di dissentire.Ammetto di essere anche in profonda contraddizione,ma la sincerità mio marito non me l'ha mai data.Quindi rientro più nel primo esempio da te riportato,piuttosto che nel secondo.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> bellissima frase che non posso approvare purtroppo.
> 
> 
> io credo che la sincerità nella confessione di un tradimento paghi, ma se fossi io la tradita (ora, in questo momento) vorrei una pietosa bugia, se la nostra storia prosegue.
> ...



Bellissimo....:up:
cuoto


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire.Ammetto di essere anche in profonda contraddizione,ma la sincerità mio marito non me l'ha mai data.Quindi rientro più nel primo esempio da te riportato,piuttosto che nel secondo.


Non lo dicevo a caso, sai?

Io, dopo averti letto, ho pensato che tu invece conosci profondamente tuo marito. Hai detto cose di lui che spiegano molto bene, insomma...abbastanza, la sua personalità. Non hai bisogno di ulteriori particolari.

Pertanto sono convinto che tu sia in contraddizione non tra le sue non rivelazioni e le tue credenze, ma nella profonda difficoltà che hai ad accettare la natura di un uomo che si era rivelato ben prima di adesso. Penso che questa crisi ha messo in discussione anche te stessa che ora sei in seria difficoltà ad accettare una realtà nella quale sei coinvolta come parte integrante, e attiva se vogliamo. Ti prego di non considerarla una critica, avevo già detto in qualche modo che non eri biasimabile per questo.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ti ho ttradito 
perché volevo capire come si sta dall'altra parte...
perchè ero ccuriosa 
perchè è stato un capriccio 
perché mi andava di farlo


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non lo dicevo a caso, sai?
> 
> Io, dopo averti letto, ho pensato che tu invece conosci profondamente tuo marito. Hai detto cose di lui che spiegano molto bene, insomma...abbastanza, la sua personalità. Non hai bisogno di ulteriori particolari.
> 
> Pertanto sono convinto che tu sia in contraddizione non tra le sue non rivelazioni e le tue credenze, ma nella profonda difficoltà che hai ad accettare la natura di un uomo che si era rivelato ben prima di adesso. Penso che questa crisi ha messo in discussione anche te stessa che ora sei in seria difficoltà ad accettare una realtà nella quale sei coinvolta come parte integrante, e attiva se vogliamo. Ti prego di non considerarla una critica, avevo già detto in qualche modo che non eri biasimabile per questo.


Nulla da eccepire alla tua arringa.Nel leggerti,ho pensato che se così fosse,se veramente ho in toto l'immagine di mio marito,beh,non posso che darti ragione.Non mi piace,non accetto.Mi sento in gabbia.Brutto a dirsi ma è così.Se avessi anche solo immaginato,mai l'avrei sposato,mai gli avrei dato un figlio.Alle volte fantastico e penso che mi sarebbe stato sufficiente scoprirlo anche il giorno prima del matrimonio,anche sposata prima di concepire un figlio perchè me ne sarei potuta liberare.Vi erano tutti i presupposti non solo per il divorzio,ma anche per l'annullamento cancellando così ogni traccia di lui.Invece no,mi ha incastrato,ha permesso che mettessi al mondo una creatura in questo schifo,nessuna responsabilità genitoriale,nessuna riflessione sull'importanza della cosa.Voglio chiarire che mio figlio è la cosa più bella del mondo per me,l'unica cosa che non avrei potuto avere senza si lui.Ma la rabbia resta.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti ho ttradito
> perché volevo capire come si sta dall'altra parte...


Ti ho tradito perchè....
Chi le fa le aspetti...

Ti ho tradito per metem psicosi...
ti ho messo la psicosi...


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente l'ho capito solo dopo aver vissuto la passione vera. Questo si.


Farfalla, un consiglio sincero, non dire mai queste cose a tuo marito in ogni caso, perchè se io che non sono tuo marito sento dolore in frasi del genere, come pugnalate...chissà lui. Se mai capitasse, frasi del genere sono catalizzatori di violenza, sono molto ragionevoli, ma in quel momento la ragionevolezza non serve ad un cavolo, il pentimento è possibilmente l'unica arma di salvezza.
Se io avessi davanti a me una donna che ammette tutto senza pentimento, le direi che le sue esperienze poteva farle fuori dal matrimonio e se non le ha fatte sono esimi cazzi suoi, che prendere cazzi non deve e non può rendere una donna più sicura di sè e migliore, che se è così forse ci sono problemi nella donna in questione molto più gravi che precludono ogni possibilità di vita di coppia.
Purtroppo Farfalla, tu se dicessi quelle parole saresti condannata.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Perchè ti ho tradito?*



Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, un consiglio sincero, non dire mai queste cose a tuo marito in ogni caso, perchè se io che non sono tuo marito sento dolore in frasi del genere, come pugnalate...chissà lui. Se mai capitasse, frasi del genere sono catalizzatori di violenza, sono molto ragionevoli, ma in quel momento la ragionevolezza non serve ad un cavolo, il pentimento è possibilmente l'unica arma di salvezza.
> Se io avessi davanti a me una donna che ammette tutto senza pentimento, le direi che le sue esperienze poteva farle fuori dal matrimonio e se non le ha fatte sono esimi cazzi suoi, che prendere cazzi non deve e non può rendere una donna più sicura di sè e migliore, che se è così forse ci sono problemi nella donna in questione molto più gravi che precludono ogni possibilità di vita di coppia.
> Purtroppo Farfalla, tu se dicessi quelle parole saresti condannata.


Credo tu sia l'unico che abbia capito che sia il prendere cazzi che mi abbia fatto diventare una donna diversa.
Daniele sono quasi 3 anni che facciamo gli stessi discorsi. O io non mi spiego (puó essere) o tu proprio non ci arrivi (e non perché non intelkigente ma perché continui a vedere il tradimento solo ed esclusivamente come la voglia di prendere cazzi)


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Bè*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non perchè mi ha tradito,
> ma perchè l'ho tradito/a.
> 
> Non ti ho tradito, scema.
> ...


Ok adesso prosegui per tua strada,l'amore quello vero, è l'amore esclusivo!Ciao ciao.


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo tu sia l'unico che abbia capito che sia il prendere cazzi che mi abbia fatto diventare una donna diversa.
> Daniele sono quasi 3 anni che facciamo gli stessi discorsi. O io non mi spiego (puó essere) o tu proprio non ci arrivi (e non perché non intelkigente ma perché continui a vedere il tradimento solo ed esclusivamente come la voglia di prendere cazzi)


Lo so, ma la relazione con un uomo in termini fisici ha come scopo "prendere cazzi" ed anche se vista così è brutta è quella che vederebbe tuo marito e lo sai. Non solo, quando ti scopri cornutazzo il dubbio principale è...mi ha fatto fesso solo una volta o con più persone e quindi i cazzi si moltiplicano.
So solo che se la mia donna fosse diventata da persona insicura e stressacazzi (gli insicuri sono sempre dei gran stressa cazzi) a persona migliore per via di una relazione extraconiugale, penso proprio che mi sparerei senza passare dal via, troppo brutta da sentire, forse una delle cose peggiori che si possano fare in un rapporto di coppia senza far fuori l'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Perchè ti ho tradito?*

Ok non riesco a spiegarmi. Se fossi mio marito mi porrei il problema di come mi ha fatto sentire quell'uomo senza conoscermi. Capendo meglio di me chi fossi e di cosa avessi bisogno. Quanti cazzi e quante volte li ho presi stai sereno che é in assoluto il problema minore. 
Se mio marito mi tradisse non mi intetesserebbe quante volte ha scopato o se lei fosse più brava di me a letto, mi domanderei cosa l'ha coinvolto, in che modo lei l'ha fatto stare meglio di me. E se il problema fosse solo il sesso direi che non vale nemmeno la pena fi perlarne... Perché a quel punto lei o un'altra non avrebbe fatto differenza...


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2013)

Farfalla, ma sono ipotesi, pensa che la mia compagna sa bene che deve essere brava a nascondere la cosa se mai cpitasse, perchè se la scoprissi a lei non farei nulla, ma farei del male all'amante, per colpire lei. Perchè ho scoperto dal male che ho subito, che il vero male è quando colpiscono i tuoi affetti ed è li che io vado a colpire quando una persona esagera con me.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo so, ma la relazione con un uomo in termini fisici ha come scopo "prendere cazzi" ed anche se vista così è brutta è quella che vederebbe tuo marito e lo sai. Non solo, quando ti scopri cornutazzo il dubbio principale è...mi ha fatto fesso solo una volta o con più persone e quindi i cazzi si moltiplicano.
> So solo che se la mia donna fosse diventata da persona insicura e stressacazzi (gli insicuri sono sempre dei gran stressa cazzi) a persona migliore per via di una relazione extraconiugale, penso proprio che mi sparerei senza passare dal via, troppo brutta da sentire, forse una delle cose peggiori che si possano fare in un rapporto di coppia senza far fuori l'altro.


Buongiorno Dan..ci mancavi pure tu stamattina,non fraintendere,e'sempre un piacere leggerti..ma poi qualche riflessione,mi viene da fare.
Siamo stati benissimo a casa,tre ore fa',anche se poi uscire dal letto alle sette e'stata fatica..eppure appena acceso il pc..ho guardato la posta,mi ero gia'scordato di ''prima''...o forse mi faceva comodo farlo.
Questo per dirti che il mondo degli infedeli e'contorto,e non segue la tua,anche se impeccabile logica.

Immagino li'sia notte fonda..quindi cambio..buonanotte...e tieni alto anche li',la bandiera Emiliana.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ho tradito perchè sono incapace di chiedere aiuto
> ho tradito perchè sono stato educato a bastarmi sempre e comunque
> ho tradito perchè non so dire "ho bisogno"
> ho tradito perchè ho sempre pensato di non essere mai degno di niente
> ...





bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ero questa persona, in parte penso di esserlo ancora e di non riuscire a diventare una persona completamente diversa. ci provo, mi analizzo, investo su me stesso, ma alla fine torno sempre la...
> 
> 
> bastaro dentro


Leggendo il rosso il mio cervello ha cominciato a fantasticare ed a far prendere forma a delle conclusioni sulla tua persona, conclusioni belle, da persona veramente particolare, da uomo.

Quando ho letto il resto, cioè quello lasciato con il colore originale, tutto si è disintegrato e non ci ho capito più nulla. Anche se il tutto  con la frase " mi analizzo........etc" sembra denotare una vera sincerità e probabilmente qualche malessere.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> troppa verità non sarei in grado di sopportarla, credo che nessuno lo sarebbe.
> c'è un punto in cui, secondo me, ti si spezza il cuore se sei innamorato.
> ti si spezza in senso reale intendo.
> io ho avuto degli attimi in cui mi sono sentita sopraffatta da un tale dolore, conoscendo solo una percentuale minima delle cose, che non oso immaginare cosa sarebbe successo se avessi saputo tutto.
> ...


E' sempre bello leggerti, purtroppo in questo momento e per quello che adesso il forum "mi sembra e mi da" preferisco tenermi delle considerazioni che mi sarebbe piaciuto scrivere.

Se me lo permetti, ti mando un super bacione. :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo so, ma la relazione con un uomo in termini fisici ha come scopo "prendere cazzi" ed anche se vista così è brutta è quella che vederebbe tuo marito e lo sai. Non solo, quando ti scopri cornutazzo il dubbio principale è...mi ha fatto fesso solo una volta o con più persone e quindi i cazzi si moltiplicano.
> So solo che se la mia donna fosse diventata da persona insicura e stressacazzi (gli insicuri sono sempre dei gran stressa cazzi) a persona migliore per via di una relazione extraconiugale, penso proprio che mi sparerei senza passare dal via, troppo brutta da sentire, forse una delle cose peggiori che si possano fare in un rapporto di coppia senza far fuori l'altro.



Di solito o perlomeno lo credo io, quando non sei dentro il tradimento tutti pensano che l'amore è un qualcosa che va oltre il sesso, e secondo me è così, anche se amare vuol dire avere quell'attrazione fisica che ti porta anche a fare sesso con chi ami. E questo soprattutto per gli ormoni, e la giovane età in questione, ritengo sia normale.


Ora su wikipedia se si va a cercare il termine innamoramento, infatuazione etc abbiamo un mondo dove far lavorare i nostri pensieri e giostrarli a propria convenienza. 
Resta alla fine un'unico motivo che porta al sesso-tradimento, cioè quello che dici tu Daniele, perchè innamorarsi amare etc ha bisogno di una conoscenza profonda dell'altra persona; nel tradimento tutto è enfatizzato, tutto è sulle nuvole dove il traditore non prendendosi le responsabilità che lui/lei ha, ( compreso il pagamento delle bollette)  arrivo al dunque va! nel tradire si vogliono e si cercano delle false motivazioni per appunto avere un cazzo! 

Scusate ma..... alcune volte le parole vanno anche messe brutalmente. 

Ah un'ultima cosa, dopo aver tradito è normale avere dei bei ricordi dell'accaduto, ma se si rimane in coppia vuol dire che il partner si presume sia la persona che ami e che quindi i bei ricordi devono essere soltanto quella variazione che ti fa capire che il sesso fuori coppia può anche essere bello, ma i sentimenti dietro il sesso che ti portano a farlo delle grandi menzogne che ci si inventa, e ripeto questo sempre che si ami il marito/moglie.


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok non riesco a spiegarmi. Se fossi mio marito mi porrei il problema di come mi ha fatto sentire quell'uomo senza conoscermi. Capendo meglio di me chi fossi e di cosa avessi bisogno. Quanti cazzi e quante volte li ho presi stai sereno che é in assoluto il problema minore.
> Se mio marito mi tradisse non mi intetesserebbe quante volte ha scopato o se lei fosse più brava di me a letto, mi domanderei cosa l'ha coinvolto, in che modo lei l'ha fatto stare meglio di me. E se il problema fosse solo il sesso direi che non vale nemmeno la pena fi perlarne... Perché a quel punto lei o un'altra non avrebbe fatto differenza...


:up:


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok non riesco a spiegarmi. Se fossi mio marito mi porrei il problema di come mi ha fatto sentire quell'uomo senza conoscermi. Capendo meglio di me chi fossi e di cosa avessi bisogno. Quanti cazzi e quante volte li ho presi stai sereno che é in assoluto il problema minore.
> Se mio marito mi tradisse non mi intetesserebbe quante volte ha scopato o se lei fosse più brava di me a letto, mi domanderei cosa l'ha coinvolto, in che modo lei l'ha fatto stare meglio di me. *E se il problema fosse solo il sesso direi che non vale nemmeno la pena fi perlarne*... Perché a quel punto lei o un'altra non avrebbe fatto differenza...


ti quoto in pieno...il problema però è capire se è stato solo sesso,il traditore tende a non dire quali sono le motivazioni che l'hanno spinto e,se anche le dicesse,resta sempre il dubbio


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> ti quoto in pieno...il problema però è capire se è stato solo sesso,il traditore tende a non dire quali sono le motivazioni che l'hanno spinto e,se anche le dicesse,resta sempre il dubbio


Nel caso di tuo marito, se la ricerca è stata fatta su siti d'incontri e simili direi che comunque c'era il gusto di tradire solo per tradire. Io non lo perdonerei.....(IO)


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel caso di tuo marito, se la ricerca è stata fatta su siti d'incontri e simili direi che comunque c'era il gusto di tradire solo per tradire. Io non lo perdonerei.....(IO)


Paradossalmente,invece,lo preferirei.Se mi avesse tradito perchè realmente confuso o invaghito di un'altra,significherebbe che il suo amore per me non c'è mai stato.Non siamo una coppia rodiata,non era ancora subentrata la routine o la monotonia,ancora presto per le crisi,quindi,qualora ce ne fosse stata una, significherebbe che non mi ha mai amata.Preferirei se fosse stato solo sesso,ad un certo punto la gratificazione che ha tratto dall'andare con le altre, si è trasformata in vergogna ed umiliazione, spero ne sia rimasto disturbato e che questo costituisca un deterrente futuro.Qualora mi sbagliassi,vuol dire che mio marito è senza speranza,si chiude la storia e si va avanti sperando che il figlio non gli assomigli.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Paradossalmente,invece,lo preferirei.Se mi avesse tradito perchè realmente confuso o invaghito di un'altra,*significherebbe che il suo amore per me non c'è mai stato*.Non siamo una coppia rodiata,non era ancora subentrata la routine o la monotonia,ancora presto per le crisi,quindi,qualora ce ne fosse stata una, significherebbe che non mi ha mai amata.Preferirei se fosse stato solo sesso,ad un certo punto la gratificazione che ha tratto dall'andare con le altre, si è trasformata in vergogna ed umiliazione, spero ne sia rimasto disturbato e che questo costituisca un deterrente futuro.Qualora mi sbagliassi,vuol dire che mio marito è senza speranza,si chiude la storia e si va avanti sperando che il figlio non gli assomigli.


MA anche no. Non sarei così drastica
Proprio perchè non c'è la routine perchè scopare fuori casa random?
Scusa è un mio limite


----------



## bastardo dentro (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggendo il rosso il mio cervello ha cominciato a fantasticare ed a far prendere forma a delle conclusioni sulla tua persona, conclusioni belle, da persona veramente particolare, da uomo.
> 
> Quando ho letto il resto, cioè quello lasciato con il colore originale, tutto si è disintegrato e non ci ho capito più nulla. Anche se il tutto con la frase " mi analizzo........etc" sembra denotare una vera sincerità e probabilmente qualche malessere.




... non sei il solo che non ci capisce nulla... qualche volta il sentiero che percorro - che mi appare chiarissimo, improvvisamente sparisce... e mi torna in mente solo la pulsione a tradire... io dalla fine della mia storia a latere nel 2008 non ho più avvicinato un'altra donna che non fosse mia moglie e sto tentando di compiere un lavoro su me stesso per mostrare (anche) delle debolezze. ma spesso, appena scopro il fianco, arrivano anche tanti calci nei denti della mia sensibilità.... in quel caso, a volte, perdo la via e in quei casi il mio serpente tentatore mi dice. "che ti frega dopo tutto? tanto tu ce la fai da solo.... anche senza di lei - che peraltro non c'è ...non ti accorgi ???" in molte altre storie qui ho percepito esattamente lo stesso minimo comune denominatore, per l'incapacità di mostrarsi e chiedere e l'insicurezza di porsi si cerca sollievo (altrove). Non è una giustificazione ma solamente la spiegazione di un certo tipo di percorso, comunque spagliato....

bastardo dentro


----------



## geko (7 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non perchè mi ha tradito,
> ma perchè l'ho tradito/a.
> 
> Non ti ho tradito, scema.
> ...


Bella domanda Conte. 
Allora io direi... 
Perché sono un debole ed ho bisogno di ricevere continuamente dagli altri la stima e l'approvazione che non ricevo da me stesso.
Sarebbe anche la sola risposta sincera che potrei dare, credo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Bella domanda Conte.
> Allora io direi...
> Perché sono un debole ed ho bisogno di ricevere continuamente dagli altri la stima e l'approvazione che non ricevo da me stesso.
> Sarebbe anche la sola risposta sincera che potrei dare, credo.


ciao Gekino:inlove:


----------



## geko (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Gekino:inlove:


Ciao Sbriciolina.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Bella domanda Conte.
> Allora io direi...
> Perché sono un debole ed ho bisogno di ricevere continuamente dagli altri la stima e l'approvazione che non ricevo da me stesso.
> Sarebbe anche la sola risposta sincera che potrei dare, credo.


Ti auguro dal profondo del mio cuore 
di superare quella terribile enpasse

Tanto credimi
per quanto le nostre intenzioni siano buone
non riusciremo mai a fare felici gli altri.

Accontentiamoci di fare felici noi stessi.


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

Conte, non è difficile fare felice chi ami, il difficile è amare davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Conte, non è difficile fare felice chi ami, il difficile è amare davvero.


Tu dici?
Ah allora capisco perchè sono stato poco amato.
Ok facciamo che sia stato molto difficile per loro.
Ok.

Ma del resto chi ha mai chiesto loro di amarmi per davvero?

EH?


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti auguro dal profondo del mio cuore
> di superare quella terribile enpasse
> 
> Tanto credimi
> ...


Quando si ama,solo l'oggetto dell'amore può renderci felici,tutto il resto non conta.Amare non è una missione,non è impegnarsi per rendere felice qualcuno,ma gioire dello stare isieme,del condividere,dal dare e ricevere.


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Quando si ama,solo l'oggetto dell'amore può renderci felici,tutto il resto non conta.Amare non è una missione,non è impegnarsi per rendere felice qualcuno,ma gioire dello stare isieme,del condividere,dal dare e ricevere.



anche senza ricevere, direi.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ... non sei il solo che non ci capisce nulla... qualche volta il sentiero che percorro - che mi appare chiarissimo, improvvisamente sparisce... e mi torna in mente solo la pulsione a tradire... io dalla fine della mia storia a latere nel 2008 non ho più avvicinato un'altra donna che non fosse mia moglie e sto tentando di compiere un lavoro su me stesso per mostrare (anche) delle debolezze. ma spesso, appena scopro il fianco, arrivano anche tanti calci nei denti della mia sensibilità.... in quel caso, a volte, perdo la via e in quei casi il mio serpente tentatore mi dice. "che ti frega dopo tutto? tanto tu ce la fai da solo.... anche senza di lei - che peraltro non c'è ...non ti accorgi ???" in molte altre storie qui ho percepito esattamente lo stesso minimo comune denominatore, per l'incapacità di mostrarsi e chiedere e l'insicurezza di porsi si cerca sollievo (altrove). Non è una giustificazione ma solamente la spiegazione di un certo tipo di percorso, comunque spagliato....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Si, anche altre volte hai scritto la stessa cosa. 

Non conosco la tua storia, non so nulla, se tua moglie sa, se hai tradito tu, se hai tradito dopo un tradimento, non so nulla.

Di solito quello evidenziato in rosso accade ed è motivo di tradimento nel primo tradimento.


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2013)

Se la mia donna viene scoperta e mi dice che ha voluto fare giri di giostra su diversi cazzi, la prendo male ma è un conto, se scoprissi che c'era amicizia e complicità...ecco che Daniele come lo conosco morirebbe e li con lui finirebbe un disastro di quelle catastrofici.
Perchè dovrei tradire? Perchè mi andava di scopare e solo scopare, ma nessun problema, l'altra è solo un oggetto del mio piacere, non è per me una persona, ma siccome io sono io questo non può capitare, quindi è una ipotesi impossibile.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Quando si ama,solo l'oggetto dell'amore può renderci felici,tutto il resto non conta.Amare non è una missione,non è impegnarsi per rendere felice qualcuno,ma gioire dello stare isieme,del condividere,dal dare e ricevere.


Allora per carità per l'amor di dio
spero di non provare mai quell'amore per una donna

che nutro


solo per me stesso!

Amare è una decisione.
Una scelta perigliosa.

Nonono....sono fuori da sta ottica

e almeno capisco perchè soffro poco

e ringrazio la vita per aver capito presto che 
gioire dello stare assieme
condividere
dare e ricevere

tutte robe astruse...

e sono rimasto a livello terra terra: ciuluma.


----------



## Circe (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ma io non posso partecipare a questa discussione!!! :-((((


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> anche senza ricevere, direi.


Soprattutto senza ricevere direi
Altrimenti non vale niente
e si entra nella logica contiana no?
Si ti aiuto a fare le pulizie
ma tu me la dai no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Ma io non posso partecipare a questa discussione!!! :-((((


Si Circe...
Immagina...
Vieni a trovarmi
Ciuluma tutta una notte 
Ovvio cena prima
ma niente alcool altrimenti al secondo bacio 
ti ritrovi un uomo che ti ronfa addosso come 
un trombon

Poi tuo marito ci becca
E lui ti chiede...

Perchè mi hai tradito?

Tu che rispondi?
Il conte mi ha intortata 
e io ci sono stata?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (7 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vieni a trovarmi
> Ciuluma tutta una notte
> Ovvio cena prima
> ma niente alcool altrimenti al secondo bacio
> ...



è il momento del film al cinema parrocchiale del contin


----------



## Circe (7 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si Circe...
> Immagina...
> Vieni a trovarmi
> Ciuluma tutta una notte
> ...


Non lo so :-(((((


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Non lo so :-(((((


Ecco Circe abbiamo la tua risposta...

Lui ti dice

Perchè mi hai tradito

e tu rispondi: NOn lo so.

Ok no? E che problemi ci sono basta essere sinceri e dire la verità.


----------



## Circe (7 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco Circe abbiamo la tua risposta...
> 
> Lui ti dice
> 
> ...


parlandone mi è venuto in mente altro....gli risponderei erché me lo chiedi? Guarda avanti, stai a guardare il capello?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo so, ma la relazione con un uomo in termini fisici ha come scopo "prendere cazzi" ed anche se vista così è brutta è quella che vederebbe tuo marito e lo sai. Non solo, quando ti scopri cornutazzo il dubbio principale è...mi ha fatto fesso solo una volta o con più persone e quindi i cazzi si moltiplicano.
> So solo che se la mia donna fosse diventata da persona insicura e stressacazzi (gli insicuri sono sempre dei gran stressa cazzi) a persona migliore per via di una relazione extraconiugale, penso proprio che mi sparerei senza passare dal via, troppo brutta da sentire, forse una delle cose peggiori che si possano fare in un rapporto di coppia senza far fuori l'altro.


Hai una idea del sesso davvero primitiva nel senso di infantile, preadolescenziale (non di tutti, per fortuna) quando la penetrazione è sentita come una cosa sporca e anche un po' ripugnante. Non solo lo pensi della donna ma anche dell'uomo. Comprensibile che tu non abbia molto desiderio di fare qualcosa che ti fa disprezzare la donna con la quale lo fai e un po' anche te stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito o perlomeno lo credo io, quando non sei dentro il tradimento tutti pensano che l'amore è un qualcosa che va oltre il sesso, e secondo me è così, anche se amare vuol dire avere quell'attrazione fisica che ti porta anche a fare sesso con chi ami. E questo soprattutto per gli ormoni, e la giovane età in questione, ritengo sia normale.
> 
> 
> Ora su wikipedia se si va a cercare il termine innamoramento, infatuazione etc abbiamo un mondo dove far lavorare i nostri pensieri e giostrarli a propria convenienza.
> ...


Un altro


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> MA anche no. Non sarei così drastica
> Proprio perchè non c'è la routine perchè scopare fuori casa random?
> Scusa è un mio limite


Perché nessuno tradisce per solo sesso (checchè se ne dica o dica lo stesso traditore) a meno che non ci siano mesi, anni di astinenza forzata.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Bella domanda Conte.
> Allora io direi...
> Perché sono un debole ed ho bisogno di ricevere continuamente dagli altri la stima e l'approvazione che non ricevo da me stesso.
> Sarebbe anche la sola risposta sincera che potrei dare, credo.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Perchè ti ho tradito?*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché nessuno tradisce per solo sesso (checchè se ne dica o dica lo stesso traditore) a meno che non ci siano mesi, anni di astinenza forzata.


Se vai in un sito di incontri o in chat p a prostitute direi che non cerchi l'amore.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un altro


quoto


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se vai in un sito di incontri o in chat p a prostitute direi che non cerchi l'amore.


 E chi ha parlato d'amore?!Leggi Geko. Ma anche Bastardodentro. Perfino il Conte l'ha detto, anche se non lo sa :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Perchè ti ho tradito?*



Brunetta ha detto:


> E chi ha parlato d'amore?!Leggi Geko.


Riferito al marito di celafaró mi domando se ti aumenta la stima a tradire a random con chi capita. Io non vedo come. 
Spero di non confondere le storie


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Riferito al marito di celafaró mi domando se ti aumenta la stima a tradire a random con chi capita. Io non vedo come.
> Spero di non confondere le storie


A me non l'aumenta, a te neanche, a lui sì. Dipende su cosa si basa l'autostima o su cosa si basa la disistima. Se ti senti brutta o poco eccitante ti basta che qualcuno ti dimostri che lo sei per stare meglio. Se ti senti ignorante vuoi che qualcuno ti faccia sentire apprezzata per quel che sai o sei. Dico sempre che se uno va da una che è perennemente a dieta e le offre una scatola di cioccolatini (o qualcosa di molto calorico da lei gradito) e lei dice qualcosa in merito al peso e lui dice "ma se sei stupenda!" , il gioco è fatto :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Bella domanda Conte.
> Allora io direi...
> *Perché sono un debole ed ho bisogno di ricevere continuamente dagli altri la stima e l'approvazione che non ricevo da me stesso.
> *Sarebbe anche la sola risposta sincera che potrei dare, credo.


penso che sia una delle motivazioni più ricorrenti per i traditori recidivi.


----------



## Daniele (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai una idea del sesso davvero primitiva nel senso di infantile, preadolescenziale (non di tutti, per fortuna) quando la penetrazione è sentita come una cosa sporca e anche un po' ripugnante. Non solo lo pensi della donna ma anche dell'uomo. Comprensibile che tu non abbia molto desiderio di fare qualcosa che ti fa disprezzare la donna con la quale lo fai e un po' anche te stesso.


E' ripugnande nel momento che quella cosa ti ha quasi ucciso. Credi che ci si tira fuori senza danni da 4 tentativi di suicidio? Credi che io non mi porti cicatrici che che fanno un male cane e che nessuno può vedere, questo può essere il tradimento ed è per questo che io non posso sopportarne il terzo, semplice, sono cristallino, se capitasse ci scapperebbe il morto, che sia io o lei non importa ma ci scapperebbe  e in qusto sito sanno che sono alquanto serio nel dirlo e chi si interfaccia con me deve essere alquanto serio per considerarlo, oppure aria. Visto che ho una compagna che è conoscia del mio male, direi che lei ha accettato il fatto che sia una persona danneggiata e che nonostante questo possa essere piacevole, rimane in me la tristezza che per colpa di due puttanacce quali sono le mie ex che mi hanno tradito io debba avere delle ferite dentro che vanno a riperquotersi su un'altra persona, questo è un cruccio che possiedo.
Ma non c'è problema, le mie ferite andranno via nel momento in cui io costrigerò chi mi ha fatto male a pagare le conseguenze delle sue azioni, questa è l'unica cosa di cui sono certo di me stesso.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un altro



Spiegati per piacere, non fare come la bimbuzza, pare che la bimbuzza abbia come un'acidità nei miei confronti, sarà perchè gli dico bimbuzza oppure perchè rode che gli smonto le cretinate che scrive? Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto



Disapprovo fino a quando tu e Brunetta al posto di fare gli ermetici non vi esternate. Poi soprattutto lei bimbuzza ha il potere di scrivere molte stupidaggini, ops volevo scrivere, soprattutto lei bimbuzza ha la facoltà di scrivere sempre in maniera chiara e precisa, peccato per i contenuti e le stoccate, che non servono però a farle passare l'acidità.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' ripugnande nel momento che quella cosa ti ha quasi ucciso. Credi che ci si tira fuori senza danni da 4 tentativi di suicidio? Credi che io non mi porti cicatrici che che fanno un male cane e che nessuno può vedere, questo può essere il tradimento ed è per questo che io non posso sopportarne il terzo, semplice, sono cristallino, se capitasse ci scapperebbe il morto, che sia io o lei non importa ma ci scapperebbe  e in qusto sito sanno che sono alquanto serio nel dirlo e chi si interfaccia con me deve essere alquanto serio per considerarlo, oppure aria. Visto che ho una compagna che è conoscia del mio male, direi che lei ha accettato il fatto che sia una persona danneggiata e che nonostante questo possa essere piacevole, rimane in me la tristezza che per colpa di due puttanacce quali sono le mie ex che mi hanno tradito io debba avere delle ferite dentro che vanno a riperquotersi su un'altra persona, questo è un cruccio che possiedo.
> Ma non c'è problema, le mie ferite andranno via nel momento in cui io costrigerò chi mi ha fatto male a pagare le conseguenze delle sue azioni, questa è l'unica cosa di cui sono certo di me stesso.


Ma hai mai pensato che...
Oggettivamente non è lesiva tanto sta cosa dell'averti tradito, quanto invece è palese la tua fragilità?
Capisci che compiere un tentativo di suicidio per una faccenda di corna, a molte persone può apparire una belinata eh?
Ci sono ragazzini che si sono suicidati per un brutto voto a scuola o per essere stati bocciati
Dobbiamo pensare che i professori sono omicidi?
Un ragazzino in un paese vicino al mio, a 14 anni è stato lasciato dalla morosetta, risultato lui si è sparato con il fucile di papi, ma qualcosa è andato storto ed è sopravissuto, ora si aggira per i bar, con il volto talmente sfigurato che dubito troverà mai una ragazza.
Allora dobbiamo mettere in carcere quella ragazzina colpevole di averlo lasciato?

Nessuno qui dentro ha costruito na montagna sopra un corno come te...

Mentre molti, loro malgrado, mi pare, stanno imparando a vedere che le corna e i tradimenti, fanno parte di un percorso di coppia...fanno parte dei rischi che ti assumi legandoti affettivamente con una persona...

Poi mi è stato fatto notare che il conte non sorride mai, ma anzi guarda spesso torvo.
Allora io dico, ma cosa cazzo c'è da sorridere eh? Non sono un pagliaccio.
Mi rispondono si vede che sei stato ferito.

Rispondo normale che possa capitare.

Anche se la gioia interiore non fa certo parte delle mie corde, tuttavia penso sempre alla parte costruttiva di me, no?

E nessuno qua capisce come mai dai ancora tantissimo, troppo, peso a quella tua ex che ti ha tradito.

se io fossi la tua ragazza, non accetterei mai di essere MENO importante, nel tuo cuore, di quelle che ti hanno ferito.
Perchè non è giusto.

E sappilo, con sta cosa, hai messo lei dentro un campo minato.
Un brutto giorno, pesta na mina, e la perdi.

Contento te, contenti tutti.

Ma se è donna, prova a parlare alla tua ragazza, di quanto male ti hanno fatto costoro e gusterai sulle tue palle il vero dolore, perchè NESSUNA donna legata da amore con un uomo, accetta di sentire che lui è triste e sofferente perchè pensa ad altre.

Una volta mia moglie mi ha detto perchè sei triste?
Ho osato dirle che sono seriamente preoccupato per le sorti esistenziali di una tizia.

Si è incazzata come una iena e ha detto.
"Tendi de pì, la to fameja e avrai meno dispiaceri!".


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Disapprovo fino a quando tu e Brunetta al posto di fare gli ermetici non vi esternate. Poi soprattutto lei bimbuzza ha il potere di scrivere molte stupidaggini, ops volevo scrivere, soprattutto lei bimbuzza ha la facoltà di scrivere sempre in maniera chiara e precisa, peccato per i contenuti e le stoccate, che non servono però a farle passare l'acidità.


Ultimo, ma almeno sai tu che cosa inneschi in una giovane donna moderna, figa ed emancipata, tendenzialmente di sinistra, ecc..ecc.e.cc..ecc.... a darle della bimbuzza?

Come minimo ti rimbambisce....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo, ma almeno sai tu che cosa inneschi in una giovane donna moderna, figa ed emancipata, tendenzialmente di sinistra, ecc..ecc.e.cc..ecc.... a darle della bimbuzza?
> 
> Come minimo ti rimbambisce....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ehmm quello che hai scritto, vale per te.

Per me il discorso lo avrei impostato così: Ultimo ma tu sai cosa inneschi in un'adolescente moderna che vuole a tutti costi emanciparsi, tendenzialmente solo perchè gli piacciono gli uomini di sinistra ec ec ec ec


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo, ma almeno sai tu che cosa inneschi in una giovane donna moderna, figa ed emancipata, tendenzialmente di sinistra, ecc..ecc.e.cc..ecc.... a darle della bimbuzza?
> 
> Come minimo ti rimbambisce....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma no, io mi sento lusingata. Ancora in giro mi danno del tu, quando passeranno al lei, "buongiorno signora", mi metterò a piangere :singleeye:

lascialo fare, fra le sue oramai celebri combinazioni casuali, questa è una delle poche carine


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehmm quello che hai scritto, vale per te.
> 
> Per me il discorso lo avrei impostato così: Ultimo ma tu sai cosa inneschi in un'adolescente moderna che vuole a tutti costi emanciparsi, tendenzialmente solo perchè gli piacciono gli uomini di sinistra ec ec ec ec


Sicilianoso.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma no, io mi sento lusingata. Ancora in giro mi danno del tu, quando passeranno al lei, "buongiorno signora", mi metterò a piangere :singleeye:
> 
> lascialo fare, fra le sue oramai celebri combinazioni casuali, questa è una delle poche carine


Insomma da noi si dice
Sono: Can e gato!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma no, io mi sento lusingata. Ancora in giro mi danno del tu, quando passeranno al lei, "buongiorno signora", mi metterò a piangere :singleeye:
> 
> lascialo fare, fra le sue oramai celebri combinazioni casuali, questa è una delle poche carine



Buongiorno signora. :bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sicilianoso.



WE we we we non sono terrone io!! africano eventualmente .


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' ripugnande nel momento che quella cosa ti ha quasi ucciso. Credi che ci si tira fuori senza danni da 4 tentativi di suicidio? Credi che io non mi porti cicatrici che che fanno un male cane e che nessuno può vedere, questo può essere il tradimento ed è per questo che io non posso sopportarne il terzo, semplice, sono cristallino, se capitasse ci scapperebbe il morto, che sia io o lei non importa ma ci scapperebbe  e in qusto sito sanno che sono alquanto serio nel dirlo e chi si interfaccia con me deve essere alquanto serio per considerarlo, oppure aria. Visto che ho una compagna che è conoscia del mio male, direi che lei ha accettato il fatto che sia una persona danneggiata e che nonostante questo possa essere piacevole, rimane in me la tristezza che per colpa di due puttanacce quali sono le mie ex che mi hanno tradito io debba avere delle ferite dentro che vanno a riperquotersi su un'altra persona, questo è un cruccio che possiedo.
> Ma non c'è problema, le mie ferite andranno via nel momento in cui io costrigerò chi mi ha fatto male a pagare le conseguenze delle sue azioni, questa è l'unica cosa di cui sono certo di me stesso.


Confondi la causa con l'effetto. Tu ti sei sentito ucciso perché consideri il sesso ripugnante, non è che consideri il sesso ripugnante perché sei stato tradito. Però altrove hai detto che senti la necessità di considerare il tradimento solo un meccanico atto sessuale disgustoso e degradante perché il pensare che da quella relazione la traditrice abbia potuto ricavarne altro ti sarebbe insopportabile. Non hai le idee chiarissime. A me è chiaro perché la tua ex non ha fatto l'atto di contrizione che tu hai richiesto, perché magari l'ha fatto e tu neppure te ne sei accorto. Sembra he tu non legga quello che scriviamo noi, figuriamoci se hai la capacità (emotiva) di ascoltare lei.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma no, io mi sento lusingata.* Ancora in giro mi danno del tu, quando passeranno al lei, "buongiorno signora", mi metterò a piangere :singleeye:
> *
> lascialo fare, fra le sue oramai celebri combinazioni casuali, questa è una delle poche carine




Come ti capisco!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spiegati per piacere, non fare come la bimbuzza, pare che la bimbuzza abbia come un'acidità nei miei confronti, sarà perchè gli dico bimbuzza oppure perchè rode che gli smonto le cretinate che scrive? Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.


Primo bimbuzza lo dici a tua sorella! Secondo io sono io e non creo alleanze con nessuno, non conosco nessuno qui e neppure voglio conoscere nessuno (ho ben letto cosa succede tra chi si conosce). Ho chiesto due volte (oggi per la seconda volta) la ragione del tuo atteggiamento da adolescente che sembra mettersi in competizione con una femmina (a quell'età si dice "i maschi" e "le femmine") e nello specifico con AB. Non rispondi? Vivo lo stesso. Ho scritto "un altro" in seguito a quello che aveva scritto Daniele che ha espresso una visione del tradimento come atto sessuale di donne che cercano il cazzo (preferisci scriva minchia? ). Questa visione la trovo molto limitativa e degradante per l'uomo e la donna. Vuoi provocare ancora e mettere il dialogo sul piano della demolizione dell'altro attraverso termini sminuenti tipo bimbuzza? Avvertimi che evito il dialogo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma hai mai pensato che...
> Oggettivamente non è lesiva tanto sta cosa dell'averti tradito, quanto invece è palese la tua fragilità?
> Capisci che compiere un tentativo di suicidio per una faccenda di corna, a molte persone può apparire una belinata eh?*
> Ci sono ragazzini che si sono suicidati per un brutto voto a scuola o per essere stati bocciati
> ...


Quoto tutto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vivo lo stesso. Ho scritto "un altro" in seguito a quello che aveva scritto Daniele che ha espresso una visione del tradimento come atto sessuale di donne che cercano il cazzo (preferisci scriva minchia? ). Questa visione la trovo molto limitativa e degradante per l'uomo e la donna. Vuoi provocare ancora e mettere il dialogo sul piano della demolizione dell'altro attraverso termini sminuenti tipo bimbuzza? Avvertimi che evito il dialogo.


intendevo esattamente questo, chiaramente, che dovevo spiegare? Poi sono d'accordo anche sulla parte finale, ma colei che vuole sminuire sono io, con te sarà (o dovrebbe essere) più rispettoso


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> intendevo esattamente questo, chiaramente, che dovevo spiegare? Poi sono d'accordo anche sulla parte finale, ma colei che vuole sminuire sono io, con te sarà (o dovrebbe essere) *più rispettoso *


Vedremo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedremo.


beh, se continui a chiedergli le ragioni del suo starmi vicinovicinovicino nel suo modo così adorabile, potresti beccarti anche tu della faziosa, femminista e se insisti pure sadomasa. Vedi tu che preferisci fare :wide-grin:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, se continui a chiedergli le ragioni del suo starmi vicinovicinovicino nel suo modo così adorabile, potresti beccarti anche tu della faziosa, femminista e se insisti pure sadomasa. Vedi tu che preferisci fare :wide-grin:


Per carità! Non glielo chiedo oltre. Una risposta, in argomento, mi basta. Non dovesse darmela vivo lo stesso.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, se continui a chiedergli le ragioni del suo starmi vicinovicinovicino nel suo modo così adorabile, potresti beccarti anche tu della faziosa, femminista e se insisti pure sadomasa. Vedi tu che preferisci fare :wide-grin:





a me..
questi complimenti non li ha mai fatti.....



inizio ad essere gelosa....


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a me..
> questi complimenti non li ha mai fatti.....
> 
> 
> ...


guarda che sadomasa è tanta roba, eh. Quando si dice che un dettaglio fa la differenza


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda che sadomasa è *tanta roba,* eh. Quando si dice che un* dettaglio fa la differenza*




prestamele...


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

le tette me le ha prestate anna b...


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> prestamele...


ma guarda che stai continuando a postare roba da sadomaso. Le foto da sadomasa sono ben più hard, credo. Boh. 

certo che ti presto le tette, Basta che poi non me le rendi


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, se continui a chiedergli le ragioni del suo starmi vicinovicinovicino nel suo modo così adorabile, potresti beccarti anche tu della faziosa, femminista e se insisti pure *sadomasa*. Vedi tu che preferisci fare :wide-grin:


Mi stavi dicendo?


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma guarda che stai continuando a postare roba da sadomaso. Le foto da sadomasa sono ben più hard, credo. Boh.
> 
> certo che ti presto le tette, Basta che poi *non me le rend*i


stanne certa....


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi stavi dicendo?View attachment 6524


deppiù, deppiù, osa deppiù. Saremo pochissime al mondo, di sadomase (sarà giusto il plurale? boh)


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> deppiù, deppiù, osa deppiù. Saremo pochissime al mondo, di sadomase (sarà giusto il plurale? boh)


Mi sforzo:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi sforzo:View attachment 6525



:risata::risata::risata:

non si vedono le tette, però


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> non si vedono le tette, però


Mica siamo in campagna elettorale. Ah, sì che ci siamo. Più sadomaso-i-a-e di così nun se po'.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

io ho trovato gli accessori (se li vede Tebe...)


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


>


ma questo è... sado-mouse(TERIBBBILE ma non ho resistito)


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma questo è... sado-mouse(TERIBBBILE ma non ho resistito)



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma questo è... sado-mouse(TERIBBBILE ma non ho resistito)




:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:

ma oggi che è, non riesco a smettere di ridire e devo fare delle cose! Basta! Smettetela! :incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma questo è... sado-mouse(TERIBBBILE ma *non ho resistito*)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
neanch'io


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

vi lascio  fate le brave..


anna b. me le tengo allora le tue zinne???....



vado a comprare dei reggiseni.....(che emozione)


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vi lascio  fate le brave..
> 
> 
> anna b. me le tengo allora le tue zinne???....
> ...


dentro ci sono anni di kayak e nuoto d'inverno. Non me le rammollire, eh, trattale bene


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma questo è... sado-mouse(TERIBBBILE ma non ho resistito)


bella:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dentro ci sono anni di kayak e nuoto d'inverno. Non me le rammollire, eh, trattale bene


Ma che misura di reggiseno porti scusa ? Perchè toste e sode ma piccole sarà pure  perfetto in assoluto ma io le preferisco grandicelle, morbide e pesanti. E poiché Annuccia viene al ballo con me, e le devo fare un sacco di regali e dopo tutti questi regalini almeno una palpatina e una cosettina me la deve pur lasciare fare ..... con le tettine piccole sarebbe un investimento a perdere ! Scusa, eh :rotfl::mexican::simy::tette::coglione:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vi lascio  fate le brave..
> 
> 
> anna b. me le tengo allora le tue zinne???....
> ...


Leggi quello che ho scritto alla Blume sulle tue future zinne, mon amour :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Ma che misura di reggiseno porti scusa ? Perchè toste e sode ma piccole sarà pure  perfetto in assoluto ma io le preferisco grandicelle, morbide e pesanti. E poiché Annuccia viene al ballo con me, e le devo fare un sacco di regali e dopo tutti questi regalini almeno una palpatina e una cosettina me la deve pur lasciare fare ..... con le tettine piccole sarebbe un investimento a perdere ! Scusa, eh :rotfl::mexican::simy::tette::coglione:


questa info la dò a Anna, destinataria delle mie zinne 
te, chi sei?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Primo bimbuzza lo dici a tua sorella! Secondo io sono io e non creo alleanze con nessuno, non conosco nessuno qui e neppure voglio conoscere nessuno *(ho ben letto cosa succede tra chi si conosce*). Ho chiesto due volte (oggi per la seconda volta) la ragione del tuo atteggiamento da adolescente che sembra mettersi in competizione con una femmina (a quell'età si dice "i maschi" e "le femmine") e nello specifico con AB. Non rispondi? Vivo lo stesso. Ho scritto "un altro" in seguito a quello che aveva scritto Daniele che ha espresso una visione del tradimento come atto sessuale di donne che cercano il cazzo (preferisci scriva minchia? ). Questa visione la trovo molto limitativa e degradante per l'uomo e la donna. Vuoi provocare ancora e mettere il dialogo sul piano della demolizione dell'altro attraverso termini sminuenti tipo bimbuzza? Avvertimi che evito il dialogo.



Se puoi non generalizzare, grazie. Scusa ma è uan cosa a cui tengo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se puoi non generalizzare, grazie. Scusa ma è una cosa a cui tengo


Non intendevo necessariamente cosacce. Intendevo problemi relazionali in più. Mi bastano quelli che ho già.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non intendevo necessariamente cosacce. Intendevo problemi relazionali in più. Mi bastano quelli che ho già.



Sono scelte ci mancherebbe. Solo che non accetto il discorso che qualcuno sta cercando di far passare, e visto che sei relativamente "nuova" ci tenevo chiarire


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Primo bimbuzza lo dici a tua sorella! Secondo io sono io e non creo alleanze con nessuno, non conosco nessuno qui e neppure voglio conoscere nessuno (ho ben letto cosa succede tra chi si conosce). Ho chiesto due volte (oggi per la seconda volta) la ragione del tuo atteggiamento da adolescente che sembra mettersi in competizione con una femmina (a quell'età si dice "i maschi" e "le femmine") e nello specifico con AB. Non rispondi? Vivo lo stesso. Ho scritto "un altro" in seguito a quello che aveva scritto Daniele che ha espresso una visione del tradimento come atto sessuale di donne che cercano il cazzo (preferisci scriva minchia? ). Questa visione la trovo molto limitativa e degradante per l'uomo e la donna. Vuoi provocare ancora e mettere il dialogo sul piano della demolizione dell'altro attraverso termini sminuenti tipo bimbuzza? Avvertimi che evito il dialogo.



No tesoro bimbuzza ed anche tesoro lo scrivo, e pure a te, non ti va? me ne frego, ti va perchè vuoi scherzare? benissimo. Claro? 

Se tu sei tu, minchia non lo sapevo eh. Se non vuoi conoscere nessuno fatti tuoi. 

Io le spiegazioni tesoro le posso dare se leggo oppure se sono connesso, dico riesci a capire "presenza atta a leggere? oppure connessione che ti permette di leggere? si sono sicuro che ci arriverai. 

Tu tesoro di Daniele e di me non hai capito nulla, entrandoti questo concetto nel cervello riuscirai a capire che, quello che scrive Daniele lo devi leggere diversamente, e lo stesso vale nel mio caso.

In ogni caso quando si instaura un dialogo si pongono domande, da parte tua non ne ho lette, e se la risposta è quella sopra, mi appello a quello prima scritto impara a capire quello che scriviamo, magari dopo ne riparliamo. Guarda che non voglio offenderti, è soltanto la maniera di pormi con chi tanto mi da tanto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono scelte ci mancherebbe. Solo che non accetto il discorso che qualcuno sta cercando di far passare, e visto che sei relativamente "nuova" ci tenevo chiarire


Non polemizzo ma anche tu hai detto di aver avuto problemi con persone che hai conosciuto qui per aspettative, diciamo, divergenti (tue :mexican. Non penso certo che tutti cerchino "più pilu" qui.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No tesoro bimbuzza ed anche tesoro lo scrivo, e pure a te, non ti va? me ne frego, ti va perchè vuoi scherzare? benissimo. Claro?
> 
> Se tu sei tu, minchia non lo sapevo eh. Se non vuoi conoscere nessuno fatti tuoi.
> 
> ...


 Dolce bambolotto tenerino hai già detto tutto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dolce bambolotto tenerino hai già detto tutto.


E come, poi, come. Io rimango intimidita da. Davvero.


----------



## devastata (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo..............non sempre è colpa di chi legge*

Se però c'è chi leggendo non capisce, a me capita spesso, e rileggo rileggo, uno può porsi anche il problema 'sono stato chiaro?'.

Non siamo tutti psicologi ne laureati.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dolce bambolotto tenerino hai già detto tutto.


 Che fai mi corteggi? :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta, lei mi ha dato quello che lei pensava bastasse dopo un tradimento e cioè una freddezza incredibile e nessun pensiero su quello che ha fatto se non dopo 2 anni e mezzo. Si, dopo 2 anni e mezzo mi ha telefonato e forse (dico forse) ha capito quello che ha fatto, ma intanto è bella la vita di chi capisce di aver sbagliato, si tira su le maniche e se ne fotte altamente dei danni che ha fatto, bellissima la vita di chi non paga per i propri errori, bellissima la vita di chi non vuole le responsabilità, ma solo i guadagni.
Perchè quella donzelletta quando ha avuto bisogno di me per la morte di suo nonno mi ha avuto...io non ho avuto niente per per la morte mia, mi bastava una telefonata ogni tanto chiedendomi scusa, mi bastava un poco di impegno di una ragazza che aveva fatto una enorme puttanata e stava mettendo tutte le sue energie per scoparsi persone da chat più vecchie persino di me (ah, mi disse che ero troppo vecchio). Lei si è impegnata bene nella sua vita, ma permane il fatto che doveva un poco prima pensare ai danni che aveva fatto, almeno cercare di raddrizzarli (e chiedete pure a Rabarbaro se ha fatto qualcosa la stronza). Mi ha illuso di venire da me per chiedermi scusa e 5 giorni prima se ne è uscita che non poteva...perchè aveva paura di me, mentre io ero a livello larvale, chiuso in casa e non uscivo se non quando faceva buio (avevo paura delle troppe persone). Avevo dato un tempo per ascoltarla, lei non mi ha parlato, mi ha solo minacciato e poi quando il tempo è inesorabilmente scaduto, dopo molto mi telefona per chiedere scusa? Al telefono poi! Non di persona come le avevo chiesto. Poi vengo a scoprire che mia madre le ha scritto e forse lei ha avuto pietà di lei, ma se ne è fottuta le palle di me (alla gente, io stavo davvero malissimo).
Ora no credo a nessuno, quando una persona mi fa dei complimenti penso che dica stronzate per imbonirmi, non riesco più avere rapporti umani di fiducia come prima e so che sempre sarò così, Brunetta, per te è vita??? L'unica persona che mi fa venire le lacrime agli occhi per come è, è la mia compagna, che mi commuove sempre, ma ho dei problemi di fiducia anche con lei, per te è una cosa bella???
Se una donna tradisce e si innamora dell'altro, fa davvero male, ma quando tradisce e rimane in coppia, cazzo, quella è solo per ricerca del glande perduto, per che altro motivo? Per la passione? La passione è roba da coglioni, se delle persone fanno male per della stupida passione, mi spiace, sono solo dei debosciati senza spina dorsale. 
Capisco più chi tradisce per sesso (ma non lo giustifico) che chi lo fa per amore o chi lo fa per "scoprire se stesso"


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Perchè ti ho tradito?*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non polemizzo ma anche tu hai detto di aver avuto problemi con persone che hai conosciuto qui per aspettative, diciamo, divergenti (tue :mexican. Non penso certo che tutti cerchino "più pilu" qui.


Si ma per una mela marcia non mi piace che nei nuovi ci sia la paura di conoacere gente.
Se è una scelta non mi permetto di sindacare ma se lo si fa per paura mi sento di dire che qui dentro ci sono persone meravigliose che sanno essere grandi amici
Io non mi sono mai pentita di essere passata dal virtuale al reale nonosyante tutto


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma per una mela marcia non mi piace che nei nuovi ci sia la paura di conoacere gente.
> Se è una scelta non mi permetto di sindacare ma se lo si fa per paura mi sento di dire che qui dentro ci sono persone meravigliose che sanno essere grandi amici
> Io non mi sono mai pentita di essere passata dal virtuale al reale nonosyante tutto


Ne terrò conto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Brunetta, lei mi ha dato quello che lei pensava bastasse dopo un tradimento e cioè una freddezza incredibile e nessun pensiero su quello che ha fatto se non dopo 2 anni e mezzo. Si, dopo 2 anni e mezzo mi ha telefonato e forse (dico forse) ha capito quello che ha fatto, ma intanto è bella la vita di chi capisce di aver sbagliato, si tira su le maniche e se ne fotte altamente dei danni che ha fatto, bellissima la vita di chi non paga per i propri errori, bellissima la vita di chi non vuole le responsabilità, ma solo i guadagni.
> Perchè quella donzelletta quando ha avuto bisogno di me per la morte di suo nonno mi ha avuto...io non ho avuto niente per per la morte mia, mi bastava una telefonata ogni tanto chiedendomi scusa, mi bastava un poco di impegno di una ragazza che aveva fatto una enorme puttanata e stava mettendo tutte le sue energie per scoparsi persone da chat più vecchie persino di me (ah, mi disse che ero troppo vecchio). Lei si è impegnata bene nella sua vita, ma permane il fatto che doveva un poco prima pensare ai danni che aveva fatto, almeno cercare di raddrizzarli (e chiedete pure a Rabarbaro se ha fatto qualcosa la stronza). Mi ha illuso di venire da me per chiedermi scusa e 5 giorni prima se ne è uscita che non poteva...perchè aveva paura di me, mentre io ero a livello larvale, chiuso in casa e non uscivo se non quando faceva buio (avevo paura delle troppe persone). Avevo dato un tempo per ascoltarla, lei non mi ha parlato, mi ha solo minacciato e poi quando il tempo è inesorabilmente scaduto, dopo molto mi telefona per chiedere scusa? Al telefono poi! Non di persona come le avevo chiesto. Poi vengo a scoprire che mia madre le ha scritto e forse lei ha avuto pietà di lei, ma se ne è fottuta le palle di me (alla gente, io stavo davvero malissimo).
> *Ora no credo a nessuno*, quando una persona mi fa dei complimenti penso che dica stronzate per imbonirmi, non riesco più avere rapporti umani di fiducia come prima e so che sempre sarò così, Brunetta, per te è vita??? L'unica persona che mi fa venire le lacrime agli occhi per come è, è la mia compagna, che mi commuove sempre, ma ho dei problemi di fiducia anche con lei, per te è una cosa bella???
> Se una donna tradisce e si innamora dell'altro, fa davvero male, ma quando tradisce e rimane in coppia, cazzo, quella è solo per ricerca del glande perduto, per che altro motivo? Per la passione? La passione è roba da coglioni, se delle persone fanno male per della stupida passione, mi spiace, sono solo dei debosciati senza spina dorsale.
> Capisco più chi tradisce per sesso (ma non lo giustifico) che chi lo fa per amore o chi lo fa per "scoprire se stesso"


 Dev'essere per questo che non leggi neppure quello che ti viene scritto. Ma i tuoi post li scrivi in tempo reale o li hai già pronti in memoria e fai copia-incolla?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dev'essere per questo che non leggi neppure quello che ti viene scritto. Ma i tuoi post li scrivi in tempo reale o li hai già pronti in memoria e fai copia-incolla?


Li scrive in tempo reale ma purtroppo è quasi sempre lo stesso. E quando non lo è era meglio l'altro.


----------



## tesla (8 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma hai mai pensato che...
> Oggettivamente non è lesiva tanto sta cosa dell'averti tradito, quanto invece è palese la tua fragilità?
> Capisci che compiere un tentativo di suicidio per una faccenda di corna, a molte persone può apparire una belinata eh?
> Ci sono ragazzini che si sono suicidati per un brutto voto a scuola o per essere stati bocciati
> ...



bellissimo conte! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se però c'è chi leggendo non capisce, a me capita spesso, e rileggo rileggo, uno può porsi anche il problema 'sono stato chiaro?'.
> 
> Non siamo tutti psicologi ne laureati.





Ma figurati se ci vuole una laurea o chissà che! è un'altro il punto devasta. Nota ad esempio la risposta che mi ha dato Brunetta, molto probabilmente Brunetta qualcosa ha percepito di quello che io gli ho scritto, però e giustamente visto che nel passato mi ha letto in una determinata maniera( gli saranno però sfuggiti i passaggi e gli attacchi di AB) mi ha dato il beneficio del dubbio e mi ha risposto scherzando.

Notasi la stupidità di AB nel proseguire un discorso con poche parole, atte soltanto a portare acqua al suo mulino, e fa solo questo mica da il beneficio del dubbio. 

Si lo so sto attaccando AB, è fatto apposta, ed è la risposta alle sue poche parole scritte a Brunetta.  E' tutta una conseguenza del porsi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma figurati se ci vuole una laurea o chissà che! è un'altro il punto devasta. Nota ad esempio la risposta che mi ha dato Brunetta, molto probabilmente Brunetta qualcosa ha percepito di quello che io gli ho scritto, però e giustamente visto che nel passato mi ha letto in una determinata maniera( gli saranno però sfuggiti i passaggi e gli attacchi di AB) mi ha dato il beneficio del dubbio e mi ha risposto scherzando.
> 
> Notasi la stupidità di AB nel proseguire un discorso con poche parole, atte soltanto a portare acqua al suo mulino, e fa solo questo mica da il beneficio del dubbio.
> 
> Si lo so sto attaccando AB, è fatto apposta, ed è la risposta alle sue poche parole scritte a Brunetta.  E' tutta una conseguenza del porsi.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6535
> 
> 
> View attachment 6534



:scoreggia:           Conseguenze  :gabinetto:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2013)

Io AnnaBlume la vedo così...

[video=youtube;tXKRTQs_FaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXKRTQs_FaE&list=UU_nBvBIV0K6P5C3tA27Hwrg&index=2[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io AnnaBlume la vedo così...
> 
> [video=youtube;tXKRTQs_FaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXKRTQs_FaE&list=UU_nBvBIV0K6P5C3tA27Hwrg&index=2[/video]



:rofl::rofl:


Devo comunque additarti e riprenderti, i due relatori erano masculi! manco una fimmina c'era! 

Maschilista! terrone! cafone e subdolo! e qua mi fermo va! 

Aspè non riesco a trattenermi :sman:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> Devo comunque additarti e riprenderti, i due relatori erano masculi! manco una fimmina c'era!
> ...


Ma no, stordito, io avevo sbagliato il video, cercavo quello della pubblicità e mi ha caricato il seguente no?
Cioè porco cazzo, lei si mette il tubino, si scolla di qui, accorcia di là, scarpe con il tacco ecc...ecc...

NOi la guardiamo e lei ci molla un ceffone no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no, stordito, io avevo sbagliato il video, cercavo quello della pubblicità e mi ha caricato il seguente no?
> Cioè porco cazzo, lei si mette il tubino, si scolla di qui, accorcia di là, scarpe con il tacco ecc...ecc...
> 
> NOi la guardiamo e lei ci molla un ceffone no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Azz che sbaglio!!!! che gaffffff!! che figura di merda! ecco rende meglio eh


Ti sei scordato la matita per gli occhi, il fard, l'ombretto etc etc.

NOI la tocchiamo è meglio, Ou se schiaffo deve essere almeno na palpatina la diamo.

Una domanda conte, ma lo schiaffo è suo o del bimbuzzo che l'accompagna?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Azz che sbaglio!!!! che gaffffff!! che figura di merda! ecco rende meglio eh
> 
> 
> Ti sei scordato la matita per gli occhi, il fard, l'ombretto etc etc.
> ...


Lo schiaffo è suo.
Mi spiace l'emancipazione ha portato anche a questo.
Che ci menano!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo schiaffo è suo.
> Mi spiace l'emancipazione ha portato anche a questo.
> Che ci menano!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



 E noi che siamo sadomaso! godiamo de più! :carneval:


----------



## KaiserSoze (11 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non perchè mi ha tradito,
> ma perchè l'ho tradito/a.
> 
> Non ti ho tradito, scema.
> ...



Sto scrivendo un libro a riguardo.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2013)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Sto scrivendo un libro a riguardo.


Che ne dici di farmi scrivere la prefazione ?
In fondo sai ero in contatto con canale 5 per andare in tv a parlare del forum...
E sono in contatto con la tizia che ha scritto quel panphlet elogio del tradimento

che matte risate ci siamo fatti...


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma figurati se ci vuole una laurea o chissà che! è un'altro il punto devasta. Nota ad esempio la risposta che mi ha dato Brunetta, molto probabilmente Brunetta qualcosa ha percepito di quello che io gli ho scritto, però e giustamente visto che nel passato mi ha letto in una determinata maniera( gli saranno però sfuggiti i passaggi e gli attacchi di AB) mi ha dato il beneficio del dubbio e mi ha risposto scherzando.
> 
> *Notasi la stupidità di AB nel proseguire un discorso con poche parole, atte soltanto a portare acqua al suo mulino, e fa solo questo mica da il beneficio del dubbio.
> *
> Si lo so sto attaccando AB, è fatto apposta, ed è la risposta alle sue poche parole scritte a Brunetta.  E' tutta una conseguenza del porsi.


Ultimo, ho quotato Brunetta perché avevo poco tempo ed ero del tutto d'accordo con lei. Brunetta si era espressa benissimo e lo ha fatto anche dopo. Sono contraria all'intervento di Daniele, perché non ritengo nel modo più assoluto che si tradisca per solo sesso (o voglia di cazzo, come dice più o meno Daniele) e allo stesso modo, dunque, non sono d'accordo col tuo intervento, tutto qui. 
Se non sono daccordo con quanto espresso in un intervento lo dico, il forum è fatto per questo. Poi, se preferisci pensare che sia per rompere le scatole a te...non è un pochino presuntuoso? Comunque, troppa fatica


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io AnnaBlume la vedo così...
> 
> [video=youtube;tXKRTQs_FaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXKRTQs_FaE&list=UU_nBvBIV0K6P5C3tA27Hwrg&index=2[/video]


carine le scarpe! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ultimo, ho quotato Brunetta perché avevo poco tempo ed ero del tutto d'accordo con lei. Brunetta si era espressa benissimo e lo ha fatto anche dopo. Sono contraria all'intervento di Daniele, perché non ritengo nel modo più assoluto che si tradisca per solo sesso (o voglia di cazzo, come dice più o meno Daniele) e allo stesso modo, dunque, non sono d'accordo col tuo intervento, tutto qui.
> Se non sono daccordo con quanto espresso in un intervento lo dico, il forum è fatto per questo. Poi, se preferisci pensare che sia per rompere le scatole a te...non è un pochino presuntuoso? Comunque, troppa fatica


Rileggiti quello che ho scritto io, capirai di più, perchè stavolta la forma si è capovolta, come? Daniele ha quella capacità intellettuale e grammaticale di esprimersi molto bene, in quel discorso è stato "greve" io l'ho ripreso facendo un discorso che poteva sembrare simile ma simile non lo era concettualmente. l'unica forma non di contenuto ma di esternazione pricisa pricisa a Daniele è stata espressa in un'unica riga e per dare un certo risalto. 


Comunque non sprecare il tuo tempo, anzi un bel ciao ciao magari, scherzo eh bimbuzza :bacio:


----------



## Pleasure (11 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non perchè mi ha tradito,
> ma perchè l'ho tradito/a.
> 
> Non ti ho tradito, scema.
> ...



Non credo che il tuo compagno/a nel momento in cui viene scoperto/a ti dica proprio così...
credo che la moglie/marito ti dica "nooo, non so cosa mi è successo...io non volevo, è capitato...
ne sono pentito, giuro (lacrime finte) amo solo te, tu sei la mia vita amore, l'altra/o non significa assolutamente niente...credimi..."
poi all'amante si dice "devo chiudere perchè non posso darti quello che tu vuoi adesso...ma ricorda che io amo solo te, ho detto a mio marito/moglie che senza te mi sento soffocare... ma non posso stare con te...scusami ti amo". 

si si si credeghe !


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Non credo che il tuo compagno/a nel momento in cui viene scoperto/a ti dica proprio così...
> credo che la moglie/marito ti dica "nooo, non so cosa mi è successo...io non volevo, è capitato...
> ne sono pentito, giuro (lacrime finte) amo solo te, tu sei la mia vita amore, l'altra/o non significa assolutamente niente...credimi..."
> poi all'amante si dice "devo chiudere perchè non posso darti quello che tu vuoi adesso...ma ricorda che io amo solo te, ho detto a mio marito/moglie che senza te mi sento soffocare... ma non posso stare con te...scusami ti amo".
> ...


Ma anche no


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Non credo che il tuo compagno/a nel momento in cui viene scoperto/a ti dica proprio così...
> credo che la moglie/marito ti dica "nooo, non so cosa mi è successo...io non volevo, è capitato...
> ne sono pentito, giuro (lacrime finte) amo solo te, tu sei la mia vita amore, l'altra/o non significa assolutamente niente...credimi..."
> poi all'amante si dice "devo chiudere perchè non posso darti quello che tu vuoi adesso...ma ricorda che io amo solo te, ho detto a mio marito/moglie che senza te mi sento soffocare... ma non posso stare con te...scusami ti amo".
> ...


io non farei di un erba un fascio. Anzi.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Non credo che il tuo compagno/a nel momento in cui viene scoperto/a ti dica proprio così...
> credo che la moglie/marito ti dica "nooo, non so cosa mi è successo...io non volevo, è capitato...
> ne sono pentito, giuro (lacrime finte) amo solo te, tu sei la mia vita amore, l'altra/o non significa assolutamente niente...credimi..."
> poi all'amante si dice "devo chiudere perchè non posso darti quello che tu vuoi adesso...ma ricorda che io amo solo te, ho detto a mio marito/moglie che senza te mi sento soffocare... ma non posso stare con te...scusami ti amo".
> ...


Non è colpa mia...
Lei mi ha provocato cara...
E' stata lei a venirmi dietro
a sbattermela in faccia 
a dirmi ci devi stare sennò ti ricatto
e dico a tutti che hai il ciccio piccolo
e che sei impotente...
capisci...

all'amante
"la gatta cova".
E lei capisce no?

Ma amo anche te...no?
Nel mio cuore c'è molto posto
ma non sta a me decidere
chi può sedersi alla destra e chi a sinistra 
del mio cuore!

E' per colei
che il fato 
ha designato!


----------



## Circe (12 Febbraio 2013)

A belliiiiiiii......ma credete davvero di avere a che fare con cornuti creduloni e coglioni? Si forse può essere all'inizio, quando hai uno squilibrio totale nella vita che credevi 'sicura'. Ma poi diventate voi i topolini nelle nostre mani. E grazie ai vari teatrini di sofferenza, volti a ricordarvi che siete in debito.....sai quante volte ve le facciamo pagare quelle bugie che dite? continuate pure a credervi i leoni della situazione. I leoni non tornano in cella con la cosa tra le gambe, i leoni vivono liberi ....non hanno bisogno del rifugio sicuro.....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> A belliiiiiiii......ma credete davvero di avere a che fare con cornuti creduloni e coglioni? Si forse può essere all'inizio, quando hai uno squilibrio totale nella vita che credevi 'sicura'. Ma poi diventate voi i topolini nelle nostre mani. E grazie ai vari teatrini di sofferenza, volti a ricordarvi che siete in debito.....sai quante volte ve le facciamo pagare quelle bugie che dite? continuate pure a credervi i leoni della situazione. I leoni non tornano in cella con la cosa tra le gambe, i leoni vivono liberi ....non hanno bisogno del rifugio sicuro.....


AHAHAHAHAA
grande

ti scuoto tutta


----------



## tesla (12 Febbraio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> A belliiiiiiii......ma credete davvero di avere a che fare con cornuti creduloni e coglioni? Si forse può essere all'inizio, quando hai uno squilibrio totale nella vita che credevi 'sicura'. Ma poi diventate voi i topolini nelle nostre mani. E grazie ai vari teatrini di sofferenza, volti a ricordarvi che siete in debito.....sai quante volte ve le facciamo pagare quelle bugie che dite? continuate pure a credervi i leoni della situazione. I leoni non tornano in cella con la cosa tra le gambe, i leoni vivono liberi ....non hanno bisogno del rifugio sicuro.....


infatti i leoni da tastiera fanno le cose zitti zitti e nascosti, mica vanno dal partner a sbandierare quanto sono fighi.
quando vengono scoperti pianti e genuflessioni.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> infatti i leoni da tastiera fanno le cose zitti zitti e nascosti, mica vanno dal partner a sbandierare quanto sono fighi.
> quando vengono scoperti pianti e genuflessioni.


E via tutti sotto lo scudo spaziale:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::singleeye:


----------



## KaiserSoze (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che ne dici di farmi scrivere la prefazione ?
> In fondo sai ero in contatto con canale 5 per andare in tv a parlare del forum...
> E sono in contatto con la tizia che ha scritto quel panphlet elogio del tradimento
> 
> che matte risate ci siamo fatti...



Potrebbe interessarmi...ma ti avverto che sono un incontentabile.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Potrebbe interessarmi...ma ti avverto che sono un incontentabile.


Ok,,,
E io un cafonissimo ambizioso no?


----------

